# Correttezza o capriccio?



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


Io credo che ognuno di noi sappia quali siano le priorità
Non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato
Io e [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] abbiamo avuto la tua stessa esperienza (16 gg però davvero non sono nulla, noi proprio non lo facevamo per mesi o anni)
Lei ha scelto di separarsi, io no
Come si fa a dire chi ha fatto bene e chi no. Ognuno è mosso da cose diverse.
Datti tempo e metti tutto sul piatto della bilancia e poi con calma decidi


----------



## ilnikko (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. *Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata*.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


Qui c'è gente in gamba


----------



## ilnikko (28 Ottobre 2016)

Scherzo...concordo, 16 giorni sono pochi, se il motivo è questo. Non ricordo l'altro tuo intervento...vado a ripescarlo.


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Vero*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Scherzo...concordo, 16 giorni sono pochi, se il motivo è questo. Non ricordo l'altro tuo intervento...vado a ripescarlo.


Vero, sono pochi, ma sono 5 anni che va avanti così. Purtroppo io ho sempre avuto una sessualità più spiccata della sua, ho esigenze diverse probabilmente è questa cosa mi sta distruggendo. Che poi non è solo apatia nel sesso, è apatia in tutto, mai un hobby insieme, mai una proposta di condivisione, mai un cenno di intimità intesa come complicità profonda... adesso addirittura basta anche "coccole"


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno di noi sappia quali siano le priorità
> Non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato
> Io e [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] abbiamo avuto la tua stessa esperienza (16 gg però davvero non sono nulla, noi proprio non lo facevamo per mesi o anni)
> Lei ha scelto di separarsi, io no
> ...


Mi sento così vuota che non riesco a capire se sbaglio o meno.... non è solo il sesso in se, è tutto l'insieme, L'amore così profondo che io provo per lui e che mi porta a fare di tutto e vedere che lui non apprezza


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Mi sento così *vuota* che non riesco a capire se sbaglio o meno.... non è solo il sesso in se, è tutto l'insieme, L'amore così profondo che io provo per lui e che mi porta a fare di tutto e vedere che lui non apprezza


E la parola che descrive meglio anche me ultimamente


----------



## ilnikko (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Vero, sono pochi, ma sono 5 anni che va avanti così. Purtroppo io ho sempre avuto una sessualità più spiccata della sua, ho esigenze diverse probabilmente è questa cosa mi sta distruggendo. Che poi non è solo apatia nel sesso, è apatia in tutto, mai un hobby insieme, mai una proposta di condivisione, mai un cenno di intimità intesa come complicità profonda... adesso addirittura basta anche "coccole"


Guarda...non potrei essere piu' d'accordo, la mia situazione era la tua ma al contrario, nel senso io al posto tuo. Non so se la risolvi,non vorrei essere disfattista ma....
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## flower7700 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> adesso addirittura basta anche "coccole"


Ciao ... non per menar gramo ma se lui avesse un'altra fuori ? Ci ha pensato ?


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno di noi sappia quali siano le priorità
> Non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato
> Io e @_Carola_ abbiamo avuto la tua stessa esperienza (16 gg però davvero non sono nulla, noi proprio non lo facevamo per mesi o anni)
> Lei ha scelto di separarsi, io no
> ...


dalla parte maschile ci puoi aggiungere muà:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Dipende quali altre cose legano.
Giovani, all'inizio del matrimonio, senza figli io mi domando cosa si aspetta a prendere atto che è finita.


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


Sinceramente io non vedo scorrettezza da nessuna parte se le cose stanno come dici. Lui è al corrente delle tue conclusioni?


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende quali altre cose legano.
> Giovani, all'inizio del matrimonio, senza figli io mi domando cosa si aspetta a prendere atto che è finita.


Si ma mi chiedo, porco cane, come si fa a non provare desiderio? Cosa c'è di più bello ed appagante di un po' di sano sesso?
Adesso, posso capire che uno si riattivi in tempi non rapidissimi ma disinteresse addirittura, proprio non capisco.

Sarà che a noi hanno lavato il cervello con la Fenech sotto la doccia, ma sti uomini moderni proprio non li capisco, boh...


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao

Da noi era venuto a mancare anche altro per via della distanza perché forse  se fosse stato qui avrei tenuto duro visto che insieme non stavamo così male X hobby e X come passare il tempo

Ma mi rendo conto adesso che sarei stata un ' infelice tutta la vita 

Non è tanto il sesso in se che adesso ne ho pure troppo (mai contente )

È tutto quello che porta il sesso è francamente adesso so che senza quello non si muore ma non si resta complici almeno X me 
Si diventa due amici e se si continua a reggere bene mase ci si sente solo vuoto tristi frustrati  come ero io allora no non va bene 
Francamente mi facevo tanto problemi X i ragazzi ma sai chi soffr di più alla fine ? 
Io per il fallimento in se ma loro li vedo sereni stanno crescendo E hanno quel sano egoismo adolescenziale 
Non dico che non ci avrebbero preferito insieme ma insieme felici
Invece io non lo ero 
Lui forse si lui ha sempre fatto come se nulla  lo toccasse io morivo dentro 
I FILGI crescono io vedo già adesso con i loro impegni e io sarei rimasta infelice 

Adesso ti dico L avessi fatto prima ma evidentemente avevo bisogno di tempo 

Non non è normale non fare sesso e non sono 16 gg puahhhh magari io non L ho fatto per mesi e mesi e anni 
Non è normale non cercarsi  coccolarsi anche dopo anni un minimo deve restare perché prima o poi QUELLA voglia viene fuori 

Io sto andando da una psicologa che è anche sessuologa e forse ci fossi andata prima ma anni e anni fa ...

Non so dire X me è un tasto dolente è sono ben felice adesso di " lamentarmi "
Dell opposto 

Perché prima mi sentivo un pesce fuor d acqua ero unica con uomo con testosterone azzerato e mi vergognavo pure a dirlo !!

Non so... Per me non è un buon segnale ma forse sono stata troppo scottata dall argomento 

In bocca al lupo cara


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Guarda...non potrei essere piu' d'accordo, la mia situazione era la tua ma al contrario, nel senso io al posto tuo. Non so se la risolvi,non vorrei essere disfattista ma....
> In bocca al lupo.


Ma tu ti sei poi separato ?


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la parola che descrive meglio anche me ultimamente


Farfalla scusa se mi permetto

Cerca di risolverla 
Lo so che pare impossibile arrivare a tanto ma non è giusto 
La vita è breve e quel senso di vuoto non è giusto
Anche se speso ci siamo trovate in disaccordo io credo che tu sia una bella persona e profonda 
Non ha senso come ti senti credo che nessuno  dovrebbe Sentirsi così
Io L ho provato X tanto tempo e so cosa vuol dire


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Farfalla scusa se mi permetto
> 
> Cerca di risolverla
> Lo so che pare impossibile arrivare a tanto ma non è giusto
> ...


Ci sto provando
Grazie davvero
I contrasti non significano che pensiamo cose negative una dell’altra. Siamo solo diverse J:abbraccio:


----------



## patroclo (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


....il sesso è stato il primo segnale e quello più evidente del declino del mio matrimonio.......ma appunto la punta dell'iceberg che in realtà non ho ancora capito quanto fosse grande.


----------



## Piperita (28 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> dalla parte maschile ci puoi aggiungere muà:carneval:


Visto che siamo in vena di confidenze apriamo un nuovo forum tipo...Chi l'ha visto? E includete anche me pleaseee


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sto provando
> Grazie davvero
> I contrasti non significano che pensiamo cose negative una dell’altra. Siamo solo diverse J:abbraccio:


Non so come si metta L abbraccio per cui te lo mando a parole


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma mi chiedo, porco cane, come si fa a non provare desiderio? Cosa c'è di più bello ed appagante di un po' di sano sesso?
> Adesso, posso capire che uno si riattivi in tempi non rapidissimi ma disinteresse addirittura, proprio non capisco.
> 
> Sarà che a noi hanno lavato il cervello con la Fenech sotto la doccia, ma sti uomini moderni proprio non li capisco, boh...


Si è diffusa anche l'anoressia.
E senza cibo si muore!
Non so se ci siano anoressici dove si festeggia per una ciotola di riso al giorno.
Forse, come dopo il pranzo di Natale si rifiuta anche una noce, la sovrabbondanza di stimoli sessuali porta al disinteresse.
Oppure è sempre avvenuto, ma non trapelava.


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la parola che descrive meglio anche me ultimamente


Mi dispiace profondamente.... non è un sentimento che permette di stare bene


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non vedo scorrettezza da nessuna parte se le cose stanno come dici. Lui è al corrente delle tue conclusioni?


Io gli ho parlato francamente ma lui si tappa le orecchie


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è diffusa anche l'anoressia.
> E senza cibo si muore!
> Non so se ci siano anoressici dove si festeggia per una ciotola di riso al giorno.
> Forse, come dopo il pranzo di Natale si rifiuta anche una noce, la sovrabbondanza di stimoli sessuali porta al disinteresse.
> Oppure è sempre avvenuto, ma non trapelava.


Ci ho pensato anche io


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Certo*



flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao ... non per menar gramo ma se lui avesse un'altra fuori ? Ci ha pensato ?


Ci ho pensato si, ma attualmente non trovo riscontri al riguardo. Penso più che altro che preferisca fare da solo. Una sera, per esempio, gli ho fatto capire chiaramente quali fossero le mie intenzioni, lui come al solito si è negato e l'ho beccato in bagno a masturbarsi.... io non capisco davvero. Presumo di essere io il problema, magari non gli piaccio più io... o il sesso in se è troppo "lungo" quindi ricorre al fai da te per farla breve...


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è diffusa anche l'anoressia.
> E senza cibo si muore!
> Non so se ci siano anoressici dove si festeggia per una ciotola di riso al giorno.
> Forse, come dopo il pranzo di Natale si rifiuta anche una noce, la sovrabbondanza di stimoli sessuali porta al disinteresse.
> Oppure è sempre avvenuto, ma non trapelava.


Per me sono gli estrogeni che danno ai polli......... 

Dopo il pranzo di Natale, comunque l'appetito ritorna, tardi o tosto e se dipendesse dagli stimoli si sarebbe tutti sulla stessa barca, ma in effetti non è così.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anche io


Però che senso ha condividere la vita con chi non ha un gesto affettuoso, un momento di calore per evitare che possa essere scambiato per un approccio che non vuole.
Non ha coraggio lui, abbilo tu!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me sono gli estrogeni che danno ai polli.........
> 
> Dopo il pranzo di Natale, comunque l'appetito ritorna, tardi o tosto e se dipendesse dagli stimoli si sarebbe tutti sulla stessa barca, ma in effetti non è così.


Probabilmente è anche una predisposizione individuale. 
Io ho conosciuto una donna che lo trovava un atto degradante. Sua madre no.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente è anche una predisposizione individuale.
> Io ho conosciuto una donna che lo trovava un atto degradante. Sua madre no.


Io una volta x lavoro conobbi un professionista, entrò in confidenza con me e mi disse che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio non lo aveva ancora consumato!!!!! (La moglie.. Problemi, educazione, boh...)


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però che senso ha condividere la vita con chi non ha un gesto affettuoso, un momento di calore per evitare che possa essere scambiato per un approccio che non vuole.
> Non ha coraggio lui, abbilo tu!


Non è così semplice, io ne sono innamorata, ogni giorno tento di farglielo capire


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Pomodoro ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, io ne sono innamorata, ogni giorno tento di farglielo capire


Ma una cosa provocatoria l hai provata?...
Non so... Tipo quando lui rientra che ti trova sul letto nuda che ti tocchi e gli dici di raggiungerli...

Cose cosi insomma....


----------



## flower7700 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato si, ma attualmente non trovo riscontri al riguardo. Penso più che altro che preferisca fare da solo. Una sera, per esempio, gli ho fatto capire chiaramente quali fossero le mie intenzioni, lui come al solito si è negato e l'ho beccato in bagno a masturbarsi.... io non capisco davvero. Presumo di essere io il problema, magari non gli piaccio più io... o il sesso in se è troppo "lungo" quindi *ricorre al fai da te* per farla breve...


:unhappy: se fossi tu a negarti capirei l'esigenza ma qui è lui che si nega... dunque la voglia ce l'avrebbe pure ma se ricorre al fai da te forse ha altro in mente (un'altra? un'altro? Mai dire mai).

Non credo che il sesso sia troppo lungo, potrebbe anche richiederti qualche sveltina se proprio vorrebbe no? 

Qui devi andare a fondo della questione c'è sicuramente altro sotto. Non tutti gli uomini si fanno beccare con l'amante in castagna !!


----------



## flower7700 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma una cosa provocatoria l hai provata?...
> Non so... Tipo quando lui rientra che ti trova sul letto nuda che ti tocchi e gli dici di raggiungerli...
> 
> Cose cosi insomma....


E se poi lui chiede a che ora si mangia e la ignora? Una brutta botta all'autostima ....


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, io ne sono innamorata, ogni giorno tento di farglielo capire


Ma è sempre stato così ?
Coccole ?
A coccole come sta messo ?

Io ad es ti dico mio ex manco coccole de non ero io
Lui è stato cresciuto in un contesto anaffettivo 

Ma non so se sia una giustificaz ecco
Qnd nacque la na prima figlia non un fiore X dire 
È una cazzata ma io vedevo tutti sti mazzo di fiori e ci ero rimasta male
Era un gesto poteva esserlo un biglietto .. Niente 
Lui è così punto 
Era solo bono 
È molto intelligente 
E io superficiale forse o forse pensavo bastasse del mio
Pensa che io facevo volontariato al canile lui era così preso da venite ad aiutarmi a pulire cani raccogliere merde ecc con il suo maglioncino ralph lauren 
Forse mi illudevo di cambiarlo non so 
Non è cattivo solo non sa darsi e non si cambia ..


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E se poi lui chiede a che ora si mangia e la ignora? Una brutta botta all'autostima ....


Anni fa mandato una mia  foto osé a mio marito 

Zero non mi cago di striscio 
Mi prese panico di averla inviata a mio suocero sai X cognome ..
Invece mi disse che stava in riunione ..dopo mia richiesta de L avesse vista 
Madonna che tristezza 
Sto andando dal mio bello 
Qnd mi prende la malinconia X i ragazzi che sono dal padre a casa nostra ne ne vado io penso a questi episodi 
Li ho sentiti adesso erano sereni 
Io mi faccio due gg in gita


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Ahahah*



flower7700 ha detto:


> E se poi lui chiede a che ora si mangia e la ignora? Una brutta botta all'autostima ....


È successo anche questo! Più di una volta anche 
Botta per l'autostima!!


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E se poi lui chiede a che ora si mangia e la ignora? Una brutta botta all'autostima ....


Come la barzelletta di lei vestita da cat woman con tanto di mascherina e'lui che vedendola le dice a Batman che se magna stasera ??


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma è sempre stato così ?
> Coccole ?
> A coccole come sta messo ?
> 
> ...


Coccole intese come carezzine e bacetti si, arriva a casa mangia, divano, 5 minuti di coccole e dorme


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Coccole intese come carezzine e bacetti si, arriva a casa mangia, divano, 5 minuti di coccole e dorme



Come il mio.
Qnd. C era eh vivevamo  pure lontani in teoria passione a palla 

No no non va bene pomodoro


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma una cosa provocatoria l hai provata?...
> Non so... Tipo quando lui rientra che ti trova sul letto nuda che ti tocchi e gli dici di raggiungerli...
> 
> Cose cosi insomma....


Ho provato tantissime volte anche queste cose. Foto hot che facevano presagire cosa avrebbe trovato al suo ritorno ma ignorata, sono andata a comprare un DVD porno, non l'abbiamo mai guardato, Body Sushi con allestimento che non ti dico e mi ha chiesto "prima lo mangiamo?" Tute di rete da porno star con tacco 100 seduta a gambe aperte sul letto e lui "arrivo subito" mai più visto entrare in stanza. L'ultima cosa mi sono completamente spogliata davanti a lui chiedendogli cosa ne pensasse del nuovo intimo e mi ha risposto "carino". Sono andata in ufficio in autoreggenti e ho provato a sedurlo e mi ha scansata.... cioè io davvero ci provo in tutti i modi possibili... mi impegno tantissimo anche perché tutti questi no mi fanno davvero malissimo 
Ho provato anche a proporgli locali "particolari" o situazioni alternative....


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Magari siamo troppo esigenti noi ?
Io sono un po aggressiva X dire

Non a letto cioè non sono una tigre del materasso però sono una che si infiamma facile 

Forse mio marito aveva bisogno di una proprio  calma e zen anche se messa con tre filgli e lavoro secondo me anche la zen poi si irrita un po

Comunque prossima vita lesbica volgio nascere speriamo !!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Coccole intese come carezzine e bacetti si, arriva a casa mangia, divano, 5 minuti di coccole e dorme


Sei certa al 100% che non abbia un'altra. Pensa che io ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco! Fortuna che non l'ho fatto :unhappy:


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ho provato tantissime volte anche queste cose. Foto hot che facevano presagire cosa avrebbe trovato al suo ritorno ma ignorata, sono andata a comprare un DVD porno, non l'abbiamo mai guardato, Body Sushi con allestimento che non ti dico e mi ha chiesto "prima lo mangiamo?" Tute di rete da porno star con tacco 100 seduta a gambe aperte sul letto e lui "arrivo subito" mai più visto entrare in stanza. L'ultima cosa mi sono completamente spogliata davanti a lui chiedendogli cosa ne pensasse del nuovo intimo e mi ha risposto "carino". Sono andata in ufficio in autoreggenti e ho provato a sedurlo e mi ha scansata.... cioè io davvero ci provo in tutti i modi possibili... mi impegno tantissimo anche perché tutti questi no mi fanno davvero malissimo
> Ho provato anche a proporgli locali "particolari" o situazioni alternative....


Forse troppo hot
Provare più dolce meno aggressiv?
Però che palle avercene donne così 
Forse non siete compatibili che dici


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ho provato tantissime volte anche queste cose. Foto hot che facevano presagire cosa avrebbe trovato al suo ritorno ma ignorata, sono andata a comprare un DVD porno, non l'abbiamo mai guardato, Body Sushi con allestimento che non ti dico e mi ha chiesto "prima lo mangiamo?" Tute di rete da porno star con tacco 100 seduta a gambe aperte sul letto e lui "arrivo subito" mai più visto entrare in stanza. L'ultima cosa mi sono completamente spogliata davanti a lui chiedendogli cosa ne pensasse del nuovo intimo e mi ha risposto "carino". Sono andata in ufficio in autoreggenti e ho provato a sedurlo e mi ha scansata.... cioè io davvero ci provo in tutti i modi possibili... mi impegno tantissimo anche perché tutti questi no mi fanno davvero malissimo
> Ho provato anche a proporgli locali "particolari" o situazioni alternative....


Fattene una ragione. Probabilmente funzionerebbe di più la tuta da meccanico.


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fattene una ragione. Probabilmente funzionerebbe di più la tuta da meccanico.


Non sono certa al 100% che non abbia un'altra o un altro.... certo che dopo 5 anni di agonia potrebbe anche parlarmene


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Forse troppo hot
> Provare più dolce meno aggressiv?
> Però che palle avercene donne così
> Forse non siete compatibili che dici


Semplicemente non siamo compatibili


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Non sono certa al 100% che non abbia un'altra o un altro.... certo che dopo 5 anni di agonia potrebbe anche parlarmene


Evidentemente non ce la fa.


----------



## flower7700 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Un bel strap-on come ultima spiaggia ? Caso mai si interessasse  .... seriamente sai quanti finti etero hanno la moglie o la compagna di facciata ? 
Lui ha molti amici maschi ?
A questo punto secondo me: ha l'amante fuori ... oppure è un gay... nessun etero rifiuterebbe calze a rete e tacchi a spillo:mexican:


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Semplicemente non siamo compatibili





Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non ce la fa.


Ciao Pomodoro! Ma non sarà che aspetta solo che tu gli dica che così non puoi andare avanti e che d'ora in avanti ti rivolgerai ad altri per avere un minimo di vita sessuale, così finalmente può confessarti che lui ha già provveduto in tal senso?


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Un bel strap-on come ultima spiaggia ? Caso mai si interessasse  .... seriamente sai quanti finti etero hanno la moglie o la compagna di facciata ?
> Lui ha molti amici maschi ?
> A questo punto secondo me: ha l'amante fuori ... è un gay... nessun etero rifiuterebbe calze a rete e tacchi a spillo insomma :mexican:


Be si. Ma come tutti insomma....
Comunque ho provato anche a proporgli questa alternativa ma non ne ha voluto sapere.... 
vabbè ma se me avesse un'altra che me lo dicesse... che senso ha farmi soffrire come un cane per una misera storiella extraconiugale? Cioè... basta ci si lascia, amici come prima tu libero di trombarti chi vuoi io pure finalmente


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Pomodoro! Ma non sarà che aspetta solo che tu gli dica che così non puoi andare avanti e che d'ora in avanti ti rivolgerai ad altri per avere un minimo di vita sessuale, così finalmente può confessarti che lui ha già provveduto in tal senso?


Ciao! Gli ho detto anche questo e lui ha risposto "fai pure"


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ciao! Gli ho detto anche questo e lui ha risposto "fai pure"


Scusa, ma su cosa si basa la vostra relazione?


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ciao! Gli ho detto anche questo e lui ha risposto "fai pure"




Mi dispiace... Che situazione orrenda!
Suppongo che a te non interessi veramente avere un amante, o sbaglio?

Però ci vedo molto disinteresse da parte sua per come ti senti. E' disponibile eventualmente ad andare insieme da un terapeuta di coppia?


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Va be e che aspetti a mollarlo ma scusa 

Manco il mio arrivo a tanto e davanti alle calze autoreggenti avrebbe credo capitolato 
Io mai messe con lui ammetto ma come tante amiche mie
Forse sbagliamo pure noi

E che con lui non riuscivo a sentirmi porca
Secondo me si diventa come fratello  e sorella


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


Se nemmeno ti riesce a baciare il problema è grosso. Avete pensato a una terapia familiare?
Non se che consigli tu abbia ricevuto qui ma forse uno specialista è meglio.
Da come leggo, siete al capolinea.


----------



## Piperita (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be e che aspetti a mollarlo ma scusa
> 
> Manco il mio arrivo a tanto e davanti alle calze autoreggenti avrebbe credo capitolato
> Io mai messe con lui ammetto ma come tante amiche mie
> ...


quoto


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma su cosa si basa la vostra relazione?


Giusta domanda. A quanto pare su nulla.
Fai pure anche se piccata, non è una risposta di chi ha intenzione di risolvere alcunché


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be e che aspetti a mollarlo ma scusa
> 
> Manco il mio arrivo a tanto e davanti alle calze autoreggenti avrebbe credo capitolato
> Io mai messe con lui ammetto ma come tante amiche mie
> ...


Si come fratello e sorella
Ma qui è peggio
Nemmeno baci abbracci
Nemmeno parlano 
Meno che meno dialogano


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma su cosa si basa la vostra relazione?


Su me che ne provo di ogni per mantenere vivo il mio matrimonio


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi dispiace... Che situazione orrenda!
> Suppongo che a te non interessi veramente avere un amante, o sbaglio?
> 
> Però ci vedo molto disinteresse da parte sua per come ti senti. E' disponibile eventualmente ad andare insieme da un terapeuta di coppia?


Questo agosto l'ha proposto lui... miracolo, ho pensato!!! Dopo non ne ha più voluto sapere.... io per la verità ci ho pensato a farmi l'amante ma non risolverei nulla, io è lui che ho amato tanto, che ho sposato, con cui ho un figlio, e che (ne ignoro il motivo) amo ancora! 
Lui a livello materiale non mi fa mancare nulla, questo è vero, e sembra che per lui sia il top che si riesca a raggiungere: una stabilità economica sempre maggiore... ma onestamente a me non frega niente


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Su me che ne provo di ogni per mantenere vivo il mio matrimonio


Il matrimonio non si può sostenere su una sola colonna
Mi dispiace davvero per te.


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Si come fratello e sorella
> Ma qui è peggio
> Nemmeno baci abbracci
> Nemmeno parlano
> Meno che meno dialogano


Dice di essere troppo stanco anche per rimanere sveglio due ore a chiacchiere 
Io stasera gli ho proposto di uscire a bere qualcosa insieme, giusto per stare un po' di tempo insieme visto che domani è sabato e non lavora... vedremo se lo farà perché venerdì scorso mi ha dato buca tornando tardi dal lavoro e prenotazione per la cena andata in fumo (e si sono sicura fosse al lavoro al 100%)


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Questo agosto l'ha proposto lui... miracolo, ho pensato!!! Dopo non ne ha più voluto sapere.... io per la verità ci ho pensato a farmi l'amante ma non risolverei nulla, io è lui che ho amato tanto, che ho sposato, con cui ho un figlio, e che (ne ignoro il motivo) amo ancora!
> Lui a livello materiale non mi fa mancare nulla, questo è vero, e sembra che per lui sia il top che si riesca a raggiungere: una stabilità economica sempre maggiore... ma onestamente a me non frega niente


Forse non si rende conto del tuo livello di sofferenza e di disagio.
Se l'idea di trovare un amante non ha funzionato, prova a dirgli che se non fate qualcosa per uscire da questa situazione, tipo anche andare da un terapeuta, chiederai la separazione. Magari questo lo sveglia dal suo torpore (spero :unhappy.


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse non si rende conto del tuo livello di sofferenza e di disagio.
> Se l'idea di trovare un amante non ha funzionato, prova a dirgli che se non fate qualcosa per uscire da questa situazione, tipo anche andare da un terapeuta, chiederai la separazione. Magari questo lo sveglia dal suo torpore (spero :unhappy.


In qualche occasione gli ho urlato contro anche questo... forse urlando non era l'atteggiamento giusto. Proverò a sembrare più risoluta. Mi sta divorando questa storia, solo perché sono talmente innamorata da non aprire gli occhi


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Dice di essere troppo stanco anche per rimanere sveglio due ore a chiacchiere
> Io stasera gli ho proposto di uscire a bere qualcosa insieme, giusto per stare un po' di tempo insieme visto che domani è sabato e non lavora... vedremo se lo farà perché venerdì scorso mi ha dato buca tornando tardi dal lavoro e prenotazione per la cena andata in fumo (e si sono sicura fosse al lavoro al 100%)


Se è per lavoro nulla quaestio.
La sua apatia o stanchezza potrebbe essere legata ad un momento di difficoltà sul lavoro? -a volte si ha vergogna a parlarne colla coniuge.
Credo che la terapeuta di coppia sia il solo (ultimo) tentativo. Sperando che acconsenta.
Il matrimonio deve volerlo salvare anche lui.


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> In qualche occasione gli ho urlato contro anche questo... forse *urlando non era l'atteggiamento giusto*. Proverò a sembrare più risoluta. Mi sta divorando questa storia, solo perché sono talmente innamorata da non aprire gli occhi


No, infatti. Non è un'ipotesi dovuta alla rabbia, ma allo sconforto, casomai.



Django ha detto:


> Se è per lavoro nulla quaestio.
> La sua apatia o stanchezza potrebbe essere legata ad un momento di difficoltà sul lavoro? -a volte si ha vergogna a parlarne colla coniuge.
> Credo che la terapeuta di coppia sia il solo (ultimo) tentativo. Sperando che acconsenta.
> *Il matrimonio deve volerlo salvare anche lui.*


Quoto risolutamente il grassetto.
Potrebbe essere un po' depresso, forse? Certo che se non chiede aiuto rischia di ritrovarsi depresso e pure solo...


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> No, infatti. Non è un'ipotesi dovuta alla rabbia, ma allo sconforto, casomai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si secondo me lo è. Ha intrapreso, insieme a me, un progetto lavorativo che sta dando dei buoni frutti ma non ancora quelli ipotizzati, ma ovviamente, è davvero da pochissimo che abbiamo fatto questa scelta. Comunque a parte ciò, che ha influenzato gli ultimi mesi in negativo, lui è sempre stato attaccato al lavoro e ha sempre basato la sua vita su questo. Non ha mai nemmeno avuto una vita familiare pregressa che non fosse basata sul lavoro e basta. I miei suoceri sono persone anaffettive che dormono in stanze separate da sempre a cui interessano solo i risultati economici, loro e del figlio (infatti io non sono mai stata ben vista perché provengo da una famiglia umile)


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> No, infatti. Non è un'ipotesi dovuta alla rabbia, ma allo sconforto, casomai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah e aggiungo che l' altra sera mi ha detto che il suo fisico lo sta "mollando" e che ha paura di non arrivare alla vecchiaia se continua così


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ah e aggiungo che l' altra sera mi ha detto che il suo fisico lo sta "mollando" e che ha paura di non arrivare alla vecchiaia se continua così


Ah
Il discorso cambia
A suo modo ti ha dato una spiegazione
Non da poco


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Stagli accanto
Non sollecitarlo più 
Forse davvero non ha più energie 
E con quel bell'esempio familiare poi...
Resisti finché puoi
Ribadisco che uno psicologo sarebbe fondamentale
Per lui a questo punto


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Stagli accanto
> Non sollecitarlo più
> Forse davvero non ha più energie
> E con quel bell'esempio familiare poi...
> ...


Dici?! Io non voglio abbandonarlo, ci mancherebbe, però non posso più aspettare... sono 5 anni che appena qualcosa non va sul lavoro lui fa peggiorare la situazione familiare. Non mi ha mai ascoltata nè ha mai provato a cambiare per me. Boh sono stufa sinceramente, ma proverò a giocarmi l'ultima carta


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Dici?! Io non voglio abbandonarlo, ci mancherebbe, però non posso più aspettare... sono 5 anni che appena qualcosa non va sul lavoro lui fa peggiorare la situazione familiare. Non mi ha mai ascoltata nè ha mai provato a cambiare per me. Boh sono stufa sinceramente, ma proverò a giocarmi l'ultima carta


Cinque anni sono tanti e ripeto che non può gravare su te sola la salvezza del matrimonio.
Per esperienza ti dico che lo stress eccessivo uccide nonnsolo fisicamente ma anche dentro. Toglie il desiderio toglie le forze. Se tuo marito accettasse un aiuto sarebbe un buon segnale.


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Cinque anni sono tanti e ripeto che non può gravare su te sola la salvezza del matrimonio.
> Per esperienza ti dico che lo stress eccessivo uccide nonnsolo fisicamente ma anche dentro. Toglie il desiderio toglie le forze. *Se tuo marito accettasse un aiuto sarebbe un buon segnale.*


Condivido tutto, e in particolare il neretto. Sarebbe insieme una presa di coscienza del suo stato di forte difficoltà e un segno di voler provare a salvare se stesso e voi. Coraggio 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Che bell'abbraccio
GraZie


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Che bell'abbraccio
> GraZie


Prego! Era per Pomodoro, però 

:bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma su cosa si basa la vostra relazione?





Pomodoro ha detto:


> Su me che ne provo di ogni per mantenere vivo il mio matrimonio





Pomodoro ha detto:


> Dici?! Io non voglio abbandonarlo, ci mancherebbe, però non posso più aspettare... sono 5 anni che appena qualcosa non va sul lavoro lui fa peggiorare la situazione familiare. Non mi ha mai ascoltata nè ha mai provato a cambiare per me. Boh sono stufa sinceramente, ma proverò a giocarmi l'ultima carta


Non si può pretendere di essere amati. 
Grazie al tuo amore potrebbe curarsi.


----------



## Pomodoro (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Prego! Era per Pomodoro, però
> 
> :bacissimo:


Eheheh grazie mille Leda!!!!! Te lo rimando!
Siete sempre gentili e disponibili


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Eheheh grazie mille Leda!!!!! Te lo rimando!
> Siete sempre gentili e disponibili


E' un piacere! Tienici aggiornati, eh


----------



## Piperita (29 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma mi chiedo, porco cane, come si fa a non provare desiderio? Cosa c'è di più bello ed appagante di un po' di sano sesso?
> Adesso, posso capire che uno si riattivi in tempi non rapidissimi ma disinteresse addirittura, proprio non capisco.
> 
> Sarà che a noi hanno lavato il cervello con la Fenech sotto la doccia, ma sti uomini moderni proprio non li capisco, boh...


Ma sai a volte prendi così tante batoste dalla vita che l'autostima va sotto i piedi e il desiderio sessuale anche. E' tutta questione di testa. 
Una persona sana, così come una coppia sana prova desiderio ma alla base c'è il  benessere psicofisico e se questo manca, c'è poco da fare


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma sai a volte prendi così tante batoste dalla vita che l'autostima va sotto i piedi e il desiderio sessuale anche. E' tutta questione di testa.
> Una persona sana, così come una coppia sana prova desiderio ma alla base c'è il  benessere psicofisico e se questo manca, c'è poco da fare


Per me è impensabile, non ho smesso di desiderare nemmeno nei momenti più bui della mia vita (non che in effetti ne abbia vissuti molti).
Non capisco bene sta cosa, ci ho appena aperto un thread.


----------



## Django (29 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma sai a volte prendi così tante batoste dalla vita che l'autostima va sotto i piedi e il desiderio sessuale anche. E' tutta questione di testa.
> Una persona sana, così come una coppia sana prova desiderio ma alla base c'è il  benessere psicofisico e se questo manca, c'è poco da fare


Personalmente la mia autostima già non molto florida con i continui rifiuti (anche bruschi) è finita sotto i tacchi.
Ciò ha agevolato il tradimento.


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma tu ti sei poi separato ?


Lo stiamo facendo ora


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lo stiamo facendo ora


Ce lo avevi detto?


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce lo avevi detto?


no prof, aspetto il momento in cui materialmente porteremo la documentazione in tribunale e me ne andro' in uno di quei tre/quattro monolocali () che ho individuato. E' piuttosto probabile che io abbia poi bisogno di voi...sallo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> no prof, aspetto il momento in cui materialmente porteremo la documentazione in tribunale e me ne andro' in uno di quei tre/quattro monolocali () che ho individuato. *E' piuttosto probabile che io abbia poi bisogno di voi...sallo*.


Sai
dove trovarci


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai
> dove trovarci


:kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> no prof, aspetto il momento in cui materialmente porteremo la documentazione in tribunale e me ne andro' in uno di quei tre/quattro monolocali () che ho individuato. E' piuttosto probabile che io abbia poi bisogno di voi...sallo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Sai
> dove trovarci





ilnikko ha detto:


> :kiss:


Quoto (resto in attesa del bacio)


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Quoto (resto in attesa del bacio)*


La solita gelosona


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> no prof, aspetto il momento in cui materialmente porteremo la documentazione in tribunale e me ne andro' in uno di quei tre/quattro monolocali () che ho individuato. E' piuttosto probabile che io abbia poi bisogno di voi...sallo.


Un abbraccio
E noi ci saremo


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io una volta x lavoro conobbi un professionista, entrò in confidenza con me e mi disse che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio non lo aveva ancora consumato!!!!! (La moglie.. Problemi, educazione, boh...)




Ellamadonna!


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Coccole intese come carezzine e bacetti si, arriva a casa mangia, divano, 5 minuti di coccole e dorme


Trasloca pianoforti tutto il giorno e fa anche gli straordinari?


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ho provato tantissime volte anche queste cose. Foto hot che facevano presagire cosa avrebbe trovato al suo ritorno ma ignorata, sono andata a comprare un DVD porno, non l'abbiamo mai guardato, Body Sushi con allestimento che non ti dico e mi ha chiesto "prima lo mangiamo?" Tute di rete da porno star con tacco 100 seduta a gambe aperte sul letto e lui "arrivo subito" mai più visto entrare in stanza. L'ultima cosa mi sono completamente spogliata davanti a lui chiedendogli cosa ne pensasse del nuovo intimo e mi ha risposto "carino". Sono andata in ufficio in autoreggenti e ho provato a sedurlo e mi ha scansata.... cioè io davvero ci provo in tutti i modi possibili... mi impegno tantissimo anche perché tutti questi no mi fanno davvero malissimo
> Ho provato anche a proporgli locali "particolari" o situazioni alternative....


1+1 fa sempre due.


Di picche.
Si masturba ma non ti fila.
Non è che non prova interesse nel sesso, non lo prova probabilmente per te.


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto (resto in attesa del bacio)





Carola ha detto:


> Un abbraccio
> E noi ci saremo


:kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :kiss:


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ho provato tantissime volte anche queste cose. Foto hot che facevano presagire cosa avrebbe trovato al suo ritorno ma ignorata, sono andata a comprare un DVD porno, non l'abbiamo mai guardato, Body Sushi con allestimento che non ti dico e mi ha chiesto "prima lo mangiamo?" Tute di rete da porno star con tacco 100 seduta a gambe aperte sul letto e lui "arrivo subito" mai più visto entrare in stanza. L'ultima cosa mi sono completamente spogliata davanti a lui chiedendogli cosa ne pensasse del nuovo intimo e mi ha risposto "carino". Sono andata in ufficio in autoreggenti e ho provato a sedurlo e mi ha scansata.... cioè io davvero ci provo in tutti i modi possibili... mi impegno tantissimo anche perché tutti questi no mi fanno davvero malissimo
> Ho provato anche a proporgli locali "particolari" o situazioni alternative....


Minchia....io darei un rene per una donna così...giuro !! e non parlo della porchitudine D), parlo di iniziativa. Avercene.

ma perchè chi ha il pane non ha i denti porca troia ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ho provato tantissime volte anche queste cose. Foto hot che facevano presagire cosa avrebbe trovato al suo ritorno ma ignorata, sono andata a comprare un DVD porno, non l'abbiamo mai guardato, Body Sushi con allestimento che non ti dico e mi ha chiesto "prima lo mangiamo?" Tute di rete da porno star con tacco 100 seduta a gambe aperte sul letto e lui "arrivo subito" mai più visto entrare in stanza. L'ultima cosa mi sono completamente spogliata davanti a lui chiedendogli cosa ne pensasse del nuovo intimo e mi ha risposto "carino". Sono andata in ufficio in autoreggenti e ho provato a sedurlo e mi ha scansata.... cioè io davvero ci provo in tutti i modi possibili... mi impegno tantissimo anche perché tutti questi no mi fanno davvero malissimo
> Ho provato anche a proporgli locali "particolari" o situazioni alternative....


Per me hai esagerato.
Un uomo che teme di non poter avere prestazioni  all'altezza delle aspettative può essere respinto da certe proposte o persone che necessitano di una situazione accogliente e sentimentale possono essere disgustate.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai esagerato.
> Un uomo che teme di non poter avere prestazioni  all'altezza delle aspettative può essere respinto da certe proposte o persone che necessitano di una situazione accogliente e sentimentale possono essere disgustate.


Anche
secondo me
Avessi avuto un approccio così mio marito sarebbe fuggito


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche
> secondo me
> Avessi avuto un approccio così mio marito sarebbe fuggito


Quoto
Anche io
E idem sulla figa


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Fuga


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai esagerato.
> Un uomo che teme di non poter avere prestazioni  all'altezza delle aspettative può essere respinto da certe proposte o persone che necessitano di una situazione accogliente e sentimentale possono essere disgustate.


Il mio sarebbe stato disgustato 
Come lo era qnd gli inviai una foto un po osé secondo me
Però hanno problemi sti  uomini Così 
Ma ho anche amiche messe uguali 
Ad es:
Rapporto anale per carità pompino guai qulche fantasia zero che zero


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio sarebbe stato disgustato
> Come lo era qnd gli inviai una foto un po osé secondo me
> *Però hanno problemi sti  uomini* Così
> Ma ho anche amiche messe uguali
> ...


Dai oh ragazze...certo che ha problemi uno che sarebbe disgustato vedendo la moglie tappata da corsa a gambe aperte sul letto...e che caxxo ! e si che io sono uno di quelli che non riesce a fare sesso "fine a se stesso" nel senso che preferisco le situazioni "sentimentali"...pero' in questi casi c'è qualcosina che non va',non voglio per forza riferirmi ad omosessualita' repressa o altre relazioni in corso...ma la patonza è patonza. Io quando amavo mia moglie e le cose andavano bene mi bastava solo che alzasse un sopracciglio e diventavo una belva...


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa vi avevo chiesto "aiuto" nell' "aiutarmi" a risolvere dei problemi sessuali con mio marito. Ebbene ne abbiamo parlato altre due volte da quando ho deciso di mettere in pratica i vostri consigli e francamente la situazione è peggiorata.  Non so più cosa fare per essere quantomeno guardata da lui. Non ci baciamo, non ci tocchiamo, non parliamo, non facciamo l'amore da ormai 16 giorni, niente, nada, nothing! Almeno prima succedeva 1 volta ogni settimana.... le ho provate tutte, giuro. Adesso mi rendo conto che non mi basta più lui, o l'amore che io provo per lui, che anche se da parte mia c'è l'immensa voglia di migliorare la situazione, lui non ce l'ha. Quindi non ha senso continuare un matrimonio, giusto? Sbaglio? Sono incasinata.... si può mollare una famiglia perché manca intimità e complicità? È scorretto? Sono scorretta? È possibile separarsi perché io non sono soddisfatta o la vedete come un capriccio e mi dovrei accontentare?


Ma il tuo lui, che immaginari ha sulle femmine? E sulla sua femmina? 

Quanto al senso del continuare...boh. Mi sembra una domanda abbastanza divagante...
Forse la domanda potrebbe essere "io voglio una famiglia in cui sento mancarmi intimità e complicità?"

Ma, forse, io prima ancora mi chiederei se ho chiesto intimità e complicità...e se ho ascoltato le richieste dell'altro. 

A volte si chiede all'altro quello che non si riesce a dare a se stessi. E mattone dopo mattone si costruiscono muri che poi abbatterli...mah. 

Dubito che la complicità e l'intimità derivino dalla figa. O dal cazzo. 

Penso derivino molto di più da quanto si sorride alla figa e al cazzo...:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Minchia....io darei un rene per una donna così...giuro !! e non parlo della porchitudine D), parlo di iniziativa. Avercene.
> 
> ma perchè chi ha il pane non ha i denti porca troia ?


e lo dici a me?


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Fuga


era uguale se lasciavi la prima parola


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio sarebbe stato disgustato
> Come lo era qnd gli inviai una foto un po osé secondo me
> Però hanno problemi sti  uomini Così
> Ma ho anche amiche messe uguali
> ...


vedi a cosa serviva il fidanzamento, cosi si aveva modo di sperimentare e capire chi ti fossi presa


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi a cosa serviva il fidanzamento, cosi si aveva modo di sperimentare e capire chi ti fossi presa


Mica da fidanzati si capisce tutto, c'è gente che sa mentire alla grande


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Dai oh ragazze...certo che ha problemi uno che sarebbe disgustato vedendo la moglie tappata da corsa a gambe aperte sul letto...e che caxxo ! e si che io sono uno di quelli che non riesce a fare sesso "fine a se stesso" nel senso che preferisco le situazioni "sentimentali"...pero' in questi casi c'è qualcosina che non va',non voglio per forza riferirmi ad omosessualita' repressa o altre relazioni in corso...ma la patonza è patonza. Io quando amavo mia moglie e le cose andavano bene mi bastava solo che alzasse un sopracciglio e diventavo una belva...


Se nel tuo immaginario la moglie è solo una madre affettuosa(anche per te), certo che ti disgusta vederla in certe posizioni. Chissà cosa è lei per il marito...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi a cosa serviva il fidanzamento, cosi si aveva modo di sperimentare e capire chi ti fossi presa


sono
stata fidanzata 9 anni e per 7 ci ho fatto sesso regolarmente
e poi per altri 17 di matrimonio


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Dai oh ragazze...certo che ha problemi uno che sarebbe disgustato vedendo la moglie tappata da corsa a gambe aperte sul letto...e che caxxo ! e si che io sono uno di quelli che non riesce a fare sesso "fine a se stesso" nel senso che preferisco le situazioni "sentimentali"...pero' in questi casi c'è qualcosina che non va',non voglio per forza riferirmi ad omosessualita' repressa o altre relazioni in corso...*ma la patonza è patonza*. Io quando amavo mia moglie e le cose andavano bene mi bastava solo che alzasse un sopracciglio e diventavo una belva...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Prima risata della giornata
Grazie


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai esagerato.
> Un uomo che teme di non poter avere prestazioni  all'altezza delle aspettative può essere respinto da certe proposte o persone che necessitano di una situazione accogliente e sentimentale possono essere disgustate.





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche
> secondo me
> Avessi avuto un approccio così *mio marito sarebbe fuggito*





Carola ha detto:


> *Il mio sarebbe stato disgustato*
> Come lo era qnd gli inviai una foto un po osé secondo me
> Però hanno problemi sti  uomini Così
> Ma ho anche amiche messe uguali
> ...



In effetti qualche problema però alla fine c'è.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Dai oh ragazze...certo che ha problemi uno che sarebbe disgustato vedendo la moglie tappata da corsa a gambe aperte sul letto...e che caxxo ! e si che io sono uno di quelli che non riesce a fare sesso "fine a se stesso" nel senso che preferisco le situazioni "sentimentali"...pero' in questi casi c'è qualcosina che non va',non voglio per forza riferirmi ad omosessualita' repressa o altre relazioni in corso...*ma la patonza è patonza*. Io *quando amavo mia moglie e le cose andavano bene mi bastava solo che alzasse un sopracciglio e diventavo una belva.*..


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti qualche problema però alla fine c'è.


Sicuramente


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Sì però chi si dimostra così spudorato può anche dare l'idea che il desiderio non sia dipendente dalla persona, ma che sia indifferente chi c'è c'è.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì però chi si dimostra così spudorato può anche dare l'idea che il desiderio non sia dipendente dalla persona, ma che sia indifferente chi c'è c'è.


su
questo non concordo
E' un gioco di coppia. La prepazione, il pensarlo e il farsi trovare sapendo l'effetto che puoi fare
Peccato che in casi come questo o il mio ottieni sicuramente l'opposto di quello che ti sei prefissata


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo non concordo
> E' un gioco di coppia. La prepazione, il pensarlo e il farsi trovare sapendo l'effetto che puoi fare
> Peccato che in casi come questo o il mio ottieni sicuramente l'opposto di quello che ti sei prefissata


Ma qui non c'è nessun gioco. Anzi lei è stata un crescendo nonostante abbia sperimentato che non era gradito.

Non è mica  obbligatorio trovare eccitanti le stesse modalità. Oltretutto quelle elencate sono ricalcate da un ruolo che non lo vedo compatibile con un partner centrato sugli aspetti sentimentali. È arrivata a proporre il privé!
A me sembra abbastanza improbabile come storia. Se è vera ha scelto proprio una modalità controproducente.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Dai oh ragazze...certo che ha problemi uno che sarebbe disgustato vedendo la moglie tappata da corsa a gambe aperte sul letto...e che caxxo ! e si che io sono uno di quelli che non riesce a fare sesso "fine a se stesso" nel senso che preferisco le situazioni "sentimentali"...pero' in questi casi c'è qualcosina che non va',non voglio per forza riferirmi ad omosessualita' repressa o altre relazioni in corso...ma la patonza è patonza. *Io quando amavo mia moglie e le cose andavano bene mi bastava solo che alzasse un sopracciglio e diventavo una belva..*.


Questa frase continua a frullarmi in testa, se così fosse, molti mariti non amano più le mogli mentre dicono il contrario.
Quando dissi a mio marito che io e lui non funzionavamo più, fece il diavolo a quattro, mi prendo il 50% delle colpe ovviamente, e mi disse che era l'età e la stanchezza...ma se a 40 anni si è già vecchi e stanchi non immagino cosa succederà a 70


----------



## ilnikko (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questa frase continua a frullarmi in testa, se così fosse, molti mariti non amano più le mogli mentre dicono il contrario.
> Quando dissi a mio marito che io e lui non funzionavamo più, fece il diavolo a quattro, mi prendo il 50% delle colpe ovviamente, e *mi disse che era l'età e la stanchezza...ma se a 40 anni si è già vecchi e stanchi non immagino cosa succederà a 70*


Secondo me ti sei risposta da sola. Io a 45 anni ne ho di voglia,eccome...certo non con mia moglie, non l'amo piu' e non riesco a toccarla, mi sembrerebbe di toccare mia sorella (è brutto da dire ma è così). Se ti trovava scuse, perchè di questo si tratta, c'è dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Secondo me ti sei risposta da sola. Io a 45 anni ne ho di voglia,eccome...certo non con mia moglie, non l'amo piu' e non riesco a toccarla, mi sembrerebbe di toccare mia sorella (è brutto da dire ma è così). Se ti trovava scuse, perchè di questo si tratta, c'è dell'altro.


Perché? Perché è diventata una sorella?


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questa frase continua a frullarmi in testa, se così fosse, molti mariti non amano più le mogli mentre dicono il contrario.
> Quando dissi a mio marito che io e lui non funzionavamo più, fece il diavolo a quattro, mi prendo il 50% delle colpe ovviamente, e mi disse che era l'età e la stanchezza...*ma se a 40 anni si è già vecchi e stanchi non immagino cosa succederà a 70*


A quaranta vecchi e stanchi... un cazzo.
Andrei con mia moglie ogni due giorni, e finisce che lo si fa ogni 4-5 di media.
E quando ci litigo la desidero di +
Boh. 
A me tutta sta gente che non scopa fa davvero specie.
E mica perchè voglio vantarmi, (di che poi?). Solo lo trovo anomalo.


Non è che al marito di Pomodoro piacciono gli uomini? Non che ci sia niente di male in se, se non per il fatto di negarlo a se stesso e a lei.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Qui c'è gente in gamba


E' che non ho letto la storia! Altrimenti la situazione migliorava! :rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2016)

Pomodoro ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato si, ma attualmente non trovo riscontri al riguardo. Penso più che altro che preferisca fare da solo. Una sera, per esempio, gli ho fatto capire chiaramente quali fossero le mie intenzioni, lui come al solito si è negato e l'ho beccato in bagno a masturbarsi.... io non capisco davvero. Presumo di essere io il problema, magari non gli piaccio più io... o il sesso in se è troppo "lungo" quindi ricorre al fai da te per farla breve...


No qui c'è un problema più profondo! Crdo che dobbiate parlarne direttamente e tu debba spiegargli il tuo disagio. Altrimenti cornuto e contento!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Minchia....io darei un rene per una donna così...giuro !! e non parlo della porchitudine D), parlo di iniziativa. Avercene.
> 
> ma perchè chi ha il pane non ha i denti porca troia ?


Ho pensato la stessa cosa....


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A quaranta vecchi e stanchi... un cazzo.
> Andrei con mia moglie ogni due giorni, e finisce che lo si fa ogni 4-5 di media.
> E quando ci litigo la desidero di +
> Boh.
> ...


Quanto tua moglie corrisponde, o meglio, ha trovato corrispondenza nel tempo, coi tuoi immaginari sulla femmina che desideri? 

Io credo sia un punto importante...

O perlomeno per me lo è. 

E anche G. me lo dice spesso...dice che ne vede di più "fighe" di me, esteticamente...ma a fargli "sangue" sono io. 
E a me succede suppergiù la stessa cosa...anche se per certi versi a me crea più conflitti, e mi ci incazzo con questo sentire. 

Può benissimo essere che gli immaginari dell'uomo di Pomodoro non corrispondano alla femmina che Pomodoro esprime...e non riescono a parlarsi a riguardo...


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No qui c'è un problema più profondo! Crdo che dobbiate parlarne direttamente e tu debba spiegargli il tuo disagio. Altrimenti cornuto e contento!


Quoto!

E ciao


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto tua moglie corrisponde, o meglio, ha trovato corrispondenza nel tempo, coi tuoi immaginari sulla femmina che desideri?
> 
> Io credo sia un punto importante...
> 
> ...


A ben pensarci credo che mia moglie sia stata per così dire piuttosto "plastica" nell' interpretare il mio desiderio erotico nel tempo, non che non ci siano stati conflitti o incomprensioni, ma forse pen noi è stato più facile perchè siamo partiti da quello e non da altro.
Mi è quasi sembrato che lei abbia deciso come di "abbandonarsi", non che la sua sia mai stata una sessualità esuberante, direi in effetti, dolce, più che altro.
Come si sia durati per me è e resta comunque un mistero. 
Forse sono stato anch' io a proiettare solo su di lei i miei desideri perchè semplicemente era ed è "accessibile" come persona, come modo di porsi e di fare, e da questa accessibilità è derivata magari una confidenzialità esclusiva.
E' difficile da spiegare.

Penso che il marito di pomodoro abbia un problema di questo tipo, forse nn considera "accessibile" sua moglie perciò  non basta il mero stimolo sessuale. 

Oppure è omo. Secondo me è omo, perchè anche il più incallito degli impediti non risponde a stimoli diretti come quelli descritti. Risponde uscendo allo scoperto intendo, palesando i suoi problemi.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A ben pensarci credo che mia moglie sia stata per così dire piuttosto "plastica" nell' interpretare il mio desiderio erotico nel tempo, non che non ci siano stati conflitti o incomprensioni, ma forse pen noi è stato più facile perchè siamo partiti da quello e non da altro.
> Mi è quasi sembrato che lei abbia deciso come di "abbandonarsi", non che la sua sia mai stata una sessualità esuberante, direi in effetti, dolce, più che altro.
> Come si sia durati per me è e resta comunque un mistero.
> Forse sono stato anch' io a proiettare solo su di lei i miei desideri perchè semplicemente era ed è "accessibile" come persona, come modo di porsi e di fare, e da questa accessibilità è derivata magari una confidenzialità esclusiva.
> ...



...forse siete stati plastici insieme...

Il grassetto è interessante...e credo sia comune a molti maschi...la non accessibilità. 
Molti di quelli di cui sono stata amante lamentano una cosa del genere...come se la compagna rappresentasse solo una parte dei loro bisogni....come se in un qualche modo la parte affettiva della femmina fosse "separata" da quella dell'espressione della sessualità della femmina...e fanno gran casini!

Anche perchè molti maschi hanno una visione dle maschio, che spesso non corrisponde esattamente ai loro bisogni profondi...di cui altrettanto spesso si vergognano...


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...forse siete stati plastici insieme...
> 
> Il grassetto è interessante...e credo sia comune a molti maschi...la non accessibilità.
> Molti di quelli di cui sono stata amante lamentano una cosa del genere...come se la compagna rappresentasse solo una parte dei loro bisogni....come se in un qualche modo la parte affettiva della femmina fosse "separata" da quella dell'espressione della sessualità della femmina...e fanno gran casini!
> ...


Sai cosa penso ormai da un pezzo? Credo che molti maschi "soffrano" la "non confidenzialità" che assumono certe donne, troppo prese dalla interpretazione del ruolo che si sono scelte, come mogli, come madri, come donne in carriera. E penso anche che questa immagine ormai stereotipata del "figone" a tutti i costi, culuta, tettuta, gambuta e intelligentissimissima li destabilizzi, ma soprattutto li allontani perchè distante dalla loro normalità.
Se oggi come oggi dici che ti fa sangue una donna brutta, con qualche difetto, persino con qualche problema palese di comportamento, ti guardano come un alieno, ma è normale, è logico desiderare una persona "vera".
Ecco noi inganniamo il nostro cervello ma non riusciamo ad ingannare il nostro cazzo, sembra che lui si accorga in modo del tutto autonomo se una ci piace o meno.

Ovviamente il discorso potrebbe valere in modo speculare per le donne e ovviamente parlo di persone sane fisicamente e psichicamente.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso ormai da un pezzo? Credo che molti maschi "soffrano" la "non confidenzialità" che assumono certe donne, troppo prese dalla interpretazione del ruolo che si sono scelte, come mogli, come madri, come donne in carriera. E penso anche che questa immagine ormai stereotipata del "figone" a tutti i costi, culuta, tettuta, gambuta e intelligentissimissima li destabilizzi, ma soprattutto li allontani perchè distante dalla loro normalità.
> Se oggi come oggi dici che ti fa sangue una donna brutta, con qualche difetto, persino con qualche problema palese di comportamento, ti guardano come un alieno, ma è normale, è logico desiderare una persona "vera".
> *Ecco noi inganniamo il nostro cervello ma non riusciamo ad ingannare il nostro cazzo, sembra che lui si accorga in modo del tutto autonomo se una ci piace o meno.
> *
> Ovviamente il discorso potrebbe valere in modo speculare per le donne e ovviamente parlo di persone sane fisicamente e psichicamente.


Vale anche per la figa! 

E sono piuttosto d'accordo....come se lo stacco fra immaginari e realtà fosse in "allargamento"...

Io credo anche che molti maschi non riescano a staccarsi dall'immagine per cui debbano per forza essere quelli che "lo ficcano in culo fino alle palle mentre prendono la femmina a sberle"(cit) e ne restino schiavi in un qualche modo. 

Nel frattempo le femmine sono cambiate...o forse semplicemente espongono più spesso parti che prima, nel passato intendo, esponevano in maniera soffusa e mascherata nella dolcezza...

Insomma, credo che la destabilizzazione dello stacco dai ruoli dati sia un fattore non di poco conto. 

E sempre più spesso un fluido dialogo col proprio cazzo (e col corpo) e con la propria figa (e il proprio corpo) venga in un qualche modo accantonato...

Credo ci sia fra l'altro una aggressività femminile che non è ancora del tutto stata tradotta al femminile, e le femmine stesse la espongono a partire da modelli maschili, o da presunti modelli maschili. 

E non è detto che il maschio che si ha nel letto risponda...come si vorrebbe 

Fra l'altro, i giochetti del proporsi come ha raccontato pomodoro tendenzialmente funzionano quando la complicità è già alta. Non quando è bassa e difficoltosa. 

Che rischia di diventare un modo per evidenziare esattamente l'assenza di complicità e rimarcare mancanze che sicuramente anche l'altro sente ma non sa esplicitare. 

E infatti molti si destabilizzano...riconfermando a se stessi una immagine depotenziata della propria sessualità e del proprio cazzo. Poi sono scemi e non lo dicono, che si imbarazzano di se stessi. 

Ho un amico, che era amichetto, che ogni tanto mi scrive ricordando i bei vecchi tempi, e ogni volta gli chiedo se ha imparato a dire alla compagna che lui desidera sentire che lei desidera il suo cazzo. E non solo che vuol dargli la figa...tutte le volte la risposta è "avrei voluto, ma sai, non riesco, non era il momento, non mi è uscito spontaneo"....e ogni volta gli ricordo che la questione riguarda il suo non esporre i suoi bisogni...ma tant'è. Ha troppa paura di far saltare il banco, e così si barcamena fra desiderio, frustrazione e spicciole soddisfazioni. Che in fondo lui vuole la compagna. Ma sembra proprio non riesca a farle comprendere il come. 

La figa esposta funziona quando dall'altra parte la concessione a prendersela già c'è e ben consolidata. 
Innanzitutto in se stesso. 
Se no diventa come buttare acqua, e non benzina, sul fuoco. 

Che poi...da femmina aggressiva..io voglio il cazzo. E quello mi prendo. Ovviamente mi sono sempre scelta maschi che gradiscono questo tipo di approccio. Gli altri non sarebbero di mio gradimento. E non lo sono stati quando mi sono confusa. 

Ovviamente dichiarando il mio desiderio. Esplicitamente. 

Proporre la figa, perchè voglio il cazzo, mi sembra un percorso ambiguo. 
E confuso. E spegnerebbe me, perchè frustrerei il mio desiderio. E credo, fra l'altro, che io non sono capace, proprio no, di non mostrare il mio desiderio frustrato.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...forse siete stati plastici insieme...
> 
> Il grassetto è interessante...e credo sia comune a molti maschi...la non accessibilità.
> Molti di quelli di cui sono stata amante lamentano una cosa del genere...come se la compagna rappresentasse solo una parte dei loro bisogni....come se in un qualche modo la parte affettiva della femmina fosse "separata" da quella dell'espressione della sessualità della femmina...e fanno gran casini!
> ...


Secondo me dipende dal fatto che molti uomini cercano nella moglie la mamma, morbida, dolce, affettuosa, ma poi preferiscono l'amante per il resto. Questo modo di sentire la moglie la rende un essere superiore, generatrice di altri esseri umani e pertanto casta e pura. Non si può immaginare una donna del genere in atteggiamenti "volgari" così come molte donne non riescono ad essere porche con il marito...per l'analogo motivo. Nel contesto "famiglia" hanno assunto un ruolo determinato e non riescono ad uscirne fuori, ad essere diverse da come si pensano e vengono pensate. Il sesso viene vissuto come qualcosa di sporco e posso affermare che ho avuto questa percezione dopo la nascita dei miei figli ed è stata dura da superare


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso ormai da un pezzo? *Credo che molti maschi "soffrano" la "non confidenzialità" che assumono certe donne, troppo prese dalla interpretazione del ruolo che si sono scelte, come mogli, come madri, come donne in carriera.* E penso anche che questa immagine ormai stereotipata del "figone" a tutti i costi, culuta, tettuta, gambuta e intelligentissimissima li destabilizzi, ma soprattutto li allontani perchè distante dalla loro normalità.
> Se oggi come oggi dici che ti fa sangue una donna brutta, con qualche difetto, persino con qualche problema palese di comportamento, ti guardano come un alieno, ma è normale, è logico desiderare una persona "vera".
> Ecco noi inganniamo il nostro cervello ma non riusciamo ad ingannare il nostro cazzo, sembra che lui si accorga in modo del tutto autonomo se una ci piace o meno.
> 
> Ovviamente il discorso potrebbe valere in modo speculare per le donne e ovviamente parlo di persone sane fisicamente e psichicamente.


Sono d'accordo
Mi chiedo perché gli uomini sono così stupidi da scegliere donne che credono superiori e poi finisce a casino...mah
Il discorso non vale per le donne, loro in qualche modo compensano grazie ad altre doti


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono
> stata fidanzata 9 anni e per 7 ci ho fatto sesso regolarmente
> e poi per altri 17 di matrimonio


come volevasi dimostrare:up:
Io due anni di fidanzamento e 40 e passa  di matrimonio, tolti gli ultimi anni nisba, ma da fidanzati ho sperimentato tutto solo ci siamo lasciati la ciliegina per la prima notte di nozze.
Questo per dire che se uno sperimenta non si hanno sorprese poi giustamente se qualcuno mente be è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dal fatto che *molti uomini cercano nella moglie la mamma, morbida, dolce, affettuosa*, ma poi preferiscono l'amante per il resto. Questo modo di sentire la moglie la rende un essere superiore, generatrice di altri esseri umani e pertanto casta e pura. Non si può immaginare una donna del genere in atteggiamenti "volgari" così come molte donne non riescono ad essere porche con il marito...per l'analogo motivo. Nel contesto "famiglia" hanno assunto un ruolo determinato e non riescono ad uscirne fuori, ad essere diverse da come si pensano e vengono pensate. Il sesso viene vissuto come qualcosa di sporco e posso affermare che ho avuto questa percezione dopo la nascita dei miei figli ed è stata dura da superare


E probabilmente trovano anche molte donne che questo confermano. Se le donne non confermassero, il meccanismo non si attiverebbe. Che è una dinamica. E servono tutti i protagonisti per realizzarla. 
Salvo poi iniziare a rendersi conto che non funziona...e finiscono incastrati entrambi uno nell'altro. 

 Io penso che la responsabilità sia da entrambe le parti però. 
E penso che "pulire" il sesso sia un percorso individuale. Da poi mettere nello spazio di coppia. Ed è un percorso in cui ognuno va in cerca di sè. E non dell'altro. 

Come mai il sesso sporco? Io non ho mai avuto questa percezione, morale immagino, giusto? E sei riuscita a capire come mai proprio dopo i figli? 

Anche perchè la realtà è che il sesso è sporco! Ed è il suo bello...ci si mescola saliva, pelle, sudore, umori, ci si penetra e compenetra...se non fosse sporco, sarebbe sesso virtuale!


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questa frase continua a frullarmi in testa, se così fosse, molti mariti non amano più le mogli mentre dicono il contrario.
> Quando dissi a mio marito che io e lui non funzionavamo più, fece il diavolo a quattro, mi prendo il 50% delle colpe ovviamente, e mi disse che era l'età e la stanchezza...ma se a 40 anni si è già vecchi e s*tanchi non immagino cosa succederà a 70 *


nel caso di tuo marito la vedo male,ma ti posso assicurare che a 70 anni si andrebbe alla grande e come dico sempre bisognerebbe cambiare cavallo


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> Mi chiedo perché gli uomini sono così stupidi da scegliere donne che credono superiori e poi finisce a casino...mah
> Il discorso non vale per le donne, *loro in qualche modo compensano grazie ad altre doti*


Cioè?


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vale anche per la figa!
> 
> E sono piuttosto d'accordo....come se lo stacco fra immaginari e realtà fosse in "allargamento"...
> 
> ...


Secondo me dipende molto dal ruolo che si vuole avere nel sesso
C'è chi ama la dolcezza  e i rapporti tranquilli, chi ama sottomettere e chi essere sottomesso, chi vuole essere attivo, chi passivo...
Sarebbe il caso di chiarirsi prima di iniziare un rapporto amoroso, per evitare problemi dopo.
La donna del tuo amico forse vuole essere passiva nel sesso, tipo prendimi e fai di me quello che vuoi,  solo che ha scelto il partner sbagliato.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè?


La donna è furba, un pò diabolica...riesce sempre ad arrivare dove vuole


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> Mi chiedo perché gli uomini sono così stupidi da scegliere donne che credono superiori e poi finisce a casino...mah
> Il discorso non vale per le donne, loro in qualche modo compensano grazie ad altre doti


... e pensa che io invece mi chiedo perchè le donne preferiscano sempre la figura del maschio "macho" e distaccato.
Ma io non ne farei una questione di genere, è fuorviante.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende molto dal ruolo che si vuole avere nel sesso
> C'è chi ama la dolcezza  e i rapporti tranquilli, chi ama sottomettere e chi essere sottomesso, chi vuole essere attivo, chi passivo...
> *Sarebbe il caso di chiarirsi prima di iniziare un rapporto amoroso, per evitare problemi dopo.*
> La donna del tuo amico forse vuole essere passiva nel sesso, tipo prendimi e fai di me quello che vuoi,  solo che ha scelto il partner sbagliato.


Ma se quelle domande non le si fa prima di tutto a se stessi, se non si ascoltano i propri bisogni e i propri desideri, la vedo dura essere chiari con l'altro...

Fra l'altro...non è detto che le cose restino uguali a se stesse per sempre...anzi..spesso e volentieri accade esattamente il contrario, per fortuna....

Il problema del mio amico non è la sua donna. 
Il problema del mio amico, un po' come per tutti, è il combattere con se stesso. 
Anzichè arrendersi a ciò che è...Quella famosa battaglia che per vincerla serve proprio perderla...

I ruoli nel sesso, secondo me, sono piuttosto variabili...sono le pulsioni a fare la differenza...ma se il sesso è una roba che deve necessariamente essere legata al sentimento e ai modelli, esce necessariamente un pasticcio...

E fra l'altro l'adesione ai ruoli è spesso passiva. E poi salta il banco del riconoscimento. 

Spleen ha detto una roba interessante...e cioè che con la sua donna la relazione è partita da una prospettiva diversa da quella della relazione...e io credo che faccia davvero una grande differenza, in termini di Libertà. 
Che ognuno concede a se stesso.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E probabilmente trovano anche molte donne che questo confermano. Se le donne non confermassero, il meccanismo non si attiverebbe. Che è una dinamica. E servono tutti i protagonisti per realizzarla.
> Salvo poi iniziare a rendersi conto che non funziona...e finiscono incastrati entrambi uno nell'altro.
> 
> Io penso che la responsabilità sia da entrambe le parti però.
> ...


Ok,le dinamiche si instaurano se entrambi i personaggi fanno in modo che succeda.
Mio marito debole per natura, io figlia di una madre forte..che ti devo dire...solo che adesso mi rendo conto che non è quello che avrei voluto 
Dopo i figli ho avuto questa percezione perché non riuscivo ad associare il sesso-sporco alla vagina che aveva dato alla luce, era come se volessi preservare la parte da inquinamenti vari..una cosa strana insomma


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende molto dal ruolo che si vuole avere nel sesso
> *C'è chi ama la dolcezza  e i rapporti tranquilli, chi ama sottomettere e chi essere sottomesso, chi vuole essere attivo, chi passivo.*..
> Sarebbe il caso di chiarirsi prima di iniziare un rapporto amoroso, per evitare problemi dopo.
> La donna del tuo amico forse vuole essere passiva nel sesso, tipo prendimi e fai di me quello che vuoi,  solo che ha scelto il partner sbagliato.





Piperita ha detto:


> *La donna è furba, un pò diabolica...riesce sempre ad arrivare dove vuole*


Ti stai avvolgendo di stereotipi.
La "dolcezza" non è una bestemmia se è abbandono, dono consapevole, sbagli nel pensare che non ci siano persone, donne e uomini in grado di amare con una intensità sufficiente dal trascinarli fuori dal loro ruolo sociale e dal proprio egoismo.
Sembra quasi dai tuoi discorsi che tu non riesca a concepire la sessualità al di fuori di una "competizione di genere", non per tutti è così, grazie al cielo.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> La donna è furba, un pò diabolica...riesce sempre ad arrivare dove vuole


Beh..nzomma...a me pare mica tanto sai...non ne farei una questione di genere, in cui uno dei due generi vince qualcosa...

una femmina con accanto il maschio che non va bene per lei soffre tanto quanto un maschio con accanto una femmina che non va bene per lui...e sono entrambi accomunati dalla rispettive paure di affrontare la realtà...

Che poi le donne abbiano culturalmente una buona dose di predisposizione al sacrificio di sè, alla sublimazione in nome del fantomatico amore, può anche essere...ma io non la vedo una cosa tanto furba!


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..nzomma...a me pare mica tanto sai...non ne farei una questione di genere, in cui uno dei due generi vince qualcosa...
> 
> una femmina con accanto il maschio che non va bene per lei soffre tanto quanto un maschio con accanto una femmina che non va bene per lui...e sono entrambi accomunati dalla rispettive paure di affrontare la realtà...
> 
> Che poi le donne abbiano culturalmente una buona dose di predisposizione al sacrificio di sè, alla sublimazione *in nome del fantomatico amore, può anche essere...ma io non la vedo una cosa tanto furba!*


Basta vedere i casi umani di donne trattate da zerbini dai loro amanti e tuttavia cocciutamente determinate ad immolarsi sull'altare degli unicorni rosa e dell' ammmmmore..... che piovono qui dentro, per convincersene.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se quelle domande non le si fa prima di tutto a se stessi, se non si ascoltano i propri bisogni e i propri desideri, la vedo dura essere chiari con l'altro...
> 
> Fra l'altro...non è detto che le cose restino uguali a se stesse per sempre...anzi..spesso e volentieri accade esattamente il contrario, per fortuna....
> 
> ...


Non è che a 15 anni avessi le idee chiare sul sesso...
no le ho neanche adesso...figuriamoci allora
Metterei una nuova legge..mai sposarsi con il primo uomo se si conosce e mai prima dei 25 anni e dopo aver fatto esperienza di se stessi  e di ciò che si è


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok,le dinamiche si instaurano se entrambi i personaggi fanno in modo che succeda.
> Mio marito debole per natura, io figlia di una madre forte..che ti devo dire...solo che adesso mi rendo conto che non è quello che avrei voluto
> Dopo i figli ho avuto questa percezione perché non riuscivo ad associare il sesso-sporco alla vagina che aveva dato alla luce, era come se volessi preservare la parte da inquinamenti vari..una cosa strana insomma


Già..le dinamiche hanno bisogno della compartecipazione di tutti per esplicarsi. La cosa simpatica è che basta che anche soltanto una componente del sistema vari un comportamento, che tutto il sistema varia di conseguenza...equilibrio dinamico 

E' stato come se la nascita dei figli avesse dato una qualche sacralità alla vagina? 

Sai che io l'ho sempre vissuta come un qualcosa di sacro, in me? 
Anche quando non avevamo un grandissimo rapporto...
Non tanto la vagina come strumento sessuale eh. 
Quanto come rappresentazione esteriore del mio Potere di creare o distruggere la Vita. 

Quindi il cazzo, lo vivevi come una sorta di invasore inquinante?


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Basta vedere i casi umani di donne trattate da zerbini dai loro amanti e tuttavia cocciutamente determinate ad immolarsi sull'altare degli unicorni rosa e dell' ammmmmore..... che piovono qui dentro, per convincersene.


Sì,ma vedo molte potenzialità nella donna se poi non le usa è un altro discorso


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è che a 15 anni avessi le idee chiare sul sesso...
> no le ho neanche adesso...figuriamoci allora
> Metterei una nuova legge..mai sposarsi con il primo uomo se si conosce e mai prima dei 25 anni e dopo aver fatto esperienza di se stessi  e di ciò che si è


Guarda..io di esperienze ne ho fatte, e non poche...e mi sono messa a 28 anni in una relazione "seria"...ho fatto un disastro :unhappy:

Ma anche quel disastro mi ha portata qui...prendendone atto e mettendo in chiaro la situazione. 

Mica è stata gratis eh...però, tant'è...il costo sarebbe stato molto più alto. Probabilmente. 

Certo è, ne parlavo oggi con G., quando ho fatto saltare il banco ero terrorizzata dalla grandezza di quel che stavo facendo. Tanto che il tempo aveva pure perso di significato in un qualche modo. Ero...sommersa dall'entità, dalla gravità di quello che facevo. 

Ma non riuscivo proprio più ad accettare di mancarmi così tanto. E scaricare su di lui le mie mancanze di me. 
Facendogli di conseguenza richieste impossibili. Anche sessualmente parlando. 

Forse...e dico forse, non lo so...imparare a sbagliare è una delle questioni prioritarie. Anche per godere.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già..le dinamiche hanno bisogno della compartecipazione di tutti per esplicarsi. La cosa simpatica è che basta che anche soltanto una componente del sistema vari un comportamento, che tutto il sistema varia di conseguenza...equilibrio dinamico
> 
> E' stato come se la nascita dei figli avesse dato una qualche sacralità alla vagina?
> 
> ...


Sì,esatto
Poi la prolattina alta, la mancanza di desiderio, l'istinto materno molto forte, hanno fatto il resto


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è che a 15 anni avessi le idee chiare sul sesso...
> no le ho neanche adesso...figuriamoci allora
> Metterei una nuova legge..mai sposarsi con il primo uomo se si conosce e mai prima dei 25 anni e dopo aver fatto esperienza di se stessi  e di ciò che si è


L'età non centra in queste faccende e l'esperienza fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì,ma vedo molte potenzialità nella donna se poi non le usa è un altro discorso


Uffa co sti discorsi delle presunte capacità superiori.....:fischio:


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Basta vedere i casi umani di donne trattate da zerbini dai loro amanti e tuttavia cocciutamente determinate ad immolarsi sull'altare degli unicorni rosa e dell' ammmmmore..... che piovono qui dentro, per convincersene.


Già. 

Credo che permanere in una sorta di guerra fra generi, non porti da nessuna parte. 

E tronca e castra le possibilità di evoluzione di entrambi.


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda..io di esperienze ne ho fatte, e non poche...e mi sono messa a 28 anni in una relazione "seria"...ho fatto un disastro :unhappy:
> 
> Ma anche quel disastro mi ha portata qui...prendendone atto e mettendo in chiaro la situazione.
> 
> ...


Ti ammiro per quello che hai fatto e per quello che sei diventata.
Io sono vigliacca, conosco solo questa vita e ho paura di altro.
Poi come ho già detto non c'è nulla di eclatante, calma piatta


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Credo che permanere in una sorta di guerra fra generi, non porti da nessuna parte.
> 
> E tronca e castra le possibilità di evoluzione di entrambi.


Sottoscrivo.
Buttarla in caciara tra i generi diventa un comodo pregiudizio per non confrontarsi con la realtà.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì,esatto
> Poi la prolattina alta, la mancanza di desiderio, l'istinto materno molto forte, hanno fatto il resto


E lui? 

Riuscivate a parlarne?


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'età non centra in queste faccende e l'esperienza fino ad un certo punto.


Ho qualche dubbio

Forse al giorno d'oggi i ragazzi sono precoci e hanno una personalità definita molto presto, sanno cosa vogliono e cosa no, ma un tempo senza esperienza alcuna e senza confronto come facevi a sapere cosa volere esattamente...


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti ammiro per quello che hai fatto e per quello che sei diventata.
> Io sono vigliacca, conosco solo questa vita e ho paura di altro.
> Poi come ho già detto non c'è nulla di eclatante, calma piatta


Ma perchè ti butti giù così? 
Sei quella che sei. Perchè non parti da questo? 
In base a che standard ti giudichi vigliacca?


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo.
> Buttarla in caciara tra i generi diventa un comodo pregiudizio per non confrontarsi con la realtà.


Più che altro lo trovo contraddittorio in un paese in cui entrambi i generi sono prevalentemente educati dalle donne, in famiglia e nelle istituzioni...diventa una sorta di profezia che si autoadempie...secondo me. 

Ed è pure un autogol al femminile...come a dire e confermare un fallimento della propria creatività e del proprio potere di Vita...e di educazione, visto che in questo paese prevalentemente l'educazione di entrambi i generi è nelle mani delle donne..


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E lui?
> 
> Riuscivate a parlarne?


Io mi negavo, non avevo interesse,lui soffriva e guardava qualche filmetto. A volte facevo casino perchè mi sentivo tradita ma contemporaneamente era come se lo punissi, negandomi. Pensavo... Io sono madre, sii padre e smettila di fare il bambino capriccioso. La cosa strana, che mi torna adesso in mente, è che per fare sesso facevamo giochi di ruolo dove lui mi diceva di essere il figlio e i dovevo interpretare la madre...mah
Dopo la nascita del figlio lui si vide defraudato, mi ripeteva che ero cambiata e che non giocavo più con lui


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti butti giù così?
> Sei quella che sei. Perchè non parti da questo?
> In base a che standard ti giudichi vigliacca?


Ho paura di tutto,di perdere quello che ho costruito, di rimanere sola,di avere rimpianti...di tutto insomma
Sono partita da zero, famiglia umile, adesso ho comprato casa, lavoro,sono rispettata dalla gente, faccio studiare i miei figli...


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio
> 
> Forse al giorno d'oggi i ragazzi sono precoci e hanno una personalità definita molto presto, sanno cosa vogliono e cosa no, ma un tempo senza esperienza alcuna e senza confronto come facevi a sapere cosa volere esattamente...


Non avertela a male ma mi sembra di aver capito che tu cerchi delle regole.... dove non ci sono.

Ho due figli ventenni e potrei raccontarti molto di come vedono loro la cosa, delle loro aspirazioni e delle loro paure, non lo faccio perchè mi rendo conto che generalizzare e cercare delle regole basandomi su di loro è sbagliato e fuorviante.

A volte leggendoti mi sembra di scorgere molti luoghi comuni. Unito al fatto della bassissima stima che hai di te stessa mi sembra che tu ti voglia rifugiare in regole farlocche per ricavare delle certezze .... inesistenti.
Il punto della competizione di cui parlavo prima è un nodo centrale. Non è necessario essere sempre in competizione con tutto e tutti, oggi ci vorrebbero così, ma non è un bel vivere. Te ne rendi conto, vero?


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non avertela a male ma mi sembra di aver capito che tu cerchi delle regole.... dove non ci sono.
> 
> Ho due figli ventenni e potrei raccontarti molto di come vedono loro la cosa, delle loro aspirazioni e delle loro paure, non lo faccio perchè mi rendo conto che generalizzare e cercare delle regole basandomi su di loro è sbagliato e fuorviante.
> 
> ...


Anche io li ho e per questo lo dico
Le regole mi danno sicurezza ma sono un cappio al collo...non posso farne a meno se non per brevi periodi in cui prendo una boccata d'aria per poi immergermi di nuovo


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho paura di tutto,di perdere quello che ho costruito, di rimanere sola,di avere rimpianti...di tutto insomma
> Sono partita da zero, famiglia umile, adesso ho comprato casa, lavoro,sono rispettata dalla gente, faccio studiare i miei figli...


E se anzichè mettere tutto, tutto insieme sulla bilancia come se stessi giocando a lascia o raddoppia (e nutrendo il meccanismo dell'ansia e della paura) iniziassi a riconoscere quello che sei TU? 

Paura compresa eh. Vigliacca compresa. TU, tutta intera. Non devi fare niente che non ritieni possibile per te. Non sei davanti a nessuna scelta in realtà. E' una operazione mentale. 

Inizia da te. Inizia ad onorare te stessa. Vagina compresa...Lascia perdere il modificare il fuori. Nessuno ti sta puntando una pistola alla testa no? non devi decidere niente.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io mi negavo, non avevo interesse,lui soffriva e guardava qualche filmetto. A volte facevo casino perchè mi sentivo tradita ma contemporaneamente era come se lo punissi, negandomi. Pensavo... Io sono madre, sii padre e smettila di fare il bambino capriccioso. La cosa strana, che mi torna adesso in mente, è che per fare sesso *facevamo giochi di ruolo* dove lui mi diceva di essere il figlio e i dovevo interpretare la madre...mah
> Dopo la nascita del figlio lui si vide defraudato, mi ripeteva che ero cambiata e che non giocavo più con lui


Belli i giochi di ruolo!! ...ha anche un nome quello che descrivi, lo sai?  

Ti piaceva? A me piace giocare con i ruoli...trovo sia estremamente liberatorio...e penso ci voglia una grande complicità per giocare a quel modo...no? 
Forse aveva anche un po' ragione a dire che non giocavi più con lui, può essere?


----------



## Piperita (31 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se anzichè mettere tutto, tutto insieme sulla bilancia come se stessi giocando a lascia o raddoppia (e nutrendo il meccanismo dell'ansia e della paura) iniziassi a riconoscere quello che sei TU?
> 
> Paura compresa eh. Vigliacca compresa. TU, tutta intera. Non devi fare niente che non ritieni possibile per te. Non sei davanti a nessuna scelta in realtà. E' una operazione mentale.
> 
> Inizia da te. Inizia ad onorare te stessa. Vagina compresa...Lascia perdere il modificare il fuori. Nessuno ti sta puntando una pistola alla testa no? non devi decidere niente.


Non so da dove cominciare...


ipazia ha detto:


> Belli i giochi di ruolo!! ...ha anche un nome quello che descrivi, lo sai?
> 
> Ti piaceva? A me piace giocare con i ruoli...trovo sia estremamente liberatorio...e penso ci voglia una grande complicità per giocare a quel modo...no?
> Forse aveva anche un po' ragione a dire che non giocavi più con lui, può essere?


Sì
All'inizio c'era poi non so cosa sia successo...credo sia colpa mia, mi sono lasciata prendere dai pensieri e dall'essere madre e ho non ho più giocato, ho smesso di essere spontanea


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare...
> 
> Sì
> All'inizio c'era poi non so cosa sia successo...credo sia colpa mia, mi sono lasciata prendere dai pensieri e dall'essere madre e ho non ho più giocato, ho smesso di essere spontanea


E la faccenda dell' accessibilità, di cui parlavo prima, rendersi inaccessibili alzando l'asticella......
Deleteria direi.


----------



## danny (1 Novembre 2016)

Di solito la soluzione corretta è quella più semplice. Con gli anni si cambia e quello che si trovava eccitante all'inizio in un partner pian piano si affievolisce e a volte scompare.    Ed è inutile cercare altrove ragioni più complesse, semplicemente non si ha voglia di fare più sesso con il solito partner perché è diventato noioso farlo. 
E quell'atto divenuto noioso si carica in persone diverse di differenti emozioni: vi è chi prova anche fastidio, chi dolore, chi ansia. Si tende a tentare di risolvere questi effetti senza valutare la loro origine.


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi a cosa serviva il fidanzamento, cosi si aveva modo di sperimentare e capire chi ti fossi presa


Ma nel fidanzamento era diverso 
Okei non a livelli folli ma diverso si
Dopo figli e problemi da dirigente stress ecc

Certo non è un passionale qst no


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> su
> questo non concordo
> E' un gioco di coppia. La prepazione, il pensarlo e il farsi trovare sapendo l'effetto che puoi fare
> Peccato che in casi come questo o il mio ottieni sicuramente l'opposto di quello che ti sei prefissata


Allora se avessi esagerato anche qui
Se in modo più soft no ma il problema qui era che sempre io dovevo avere iniziativa 
Qsta estate invece desiderava mi mettessi robe addosso come se si fosse risvegliato 
Forse qualche avventura là forse anche io non ero più così desiderabile forse avevamo rimosso aspetto giocoso del sesso ( e lui anche affettuoso )
Noi abbiamo sbagliato in due ecco chi più chi meno
Anche se io ho sempre cercato soluzioni come una matta


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E la faccenda dell' accessibilità, di cui parlavo prima, rendersi inaccessibili alzando l'asticella......
> Deleteria direi.


L'inaccessibilità è dovuta al fatto che io sono andata avanti e lui no.
Anche lui avrebbe dovuto farlo, avere aspirazioni, cercare di migliorarsi, invece niente, come se fosse arrivato all'obiettivo che si prefiggeva e conquistatolo poteva vivere di rendita. 
Il divario si crea da entrambi le parti, uno rimane ancorato a quello che crede di possedere in eterno mentre l'altro va avanti, cambia.


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito la soluzione corretta è quella più semplice. Con gli anni si cambia e quello che si trovava eccitante all'inizio in un partner pian piano si affievolisce e a volte scompare.    Ed è inutile cercare altrove ragioni più complesse, semplicemente non si ha voglia di fare più sesso con il solito partner perché è diventato noioso farlo.
> E quell'atto divenuto noioso si carica in persone diverse di differenti emozioni: vi è chi prova anche fastidio, chi dolore, chi ansia. Si tende a tentare di risolvere questi effetti senza valutare la loro origine.


Mi sta bene la tua analisi.
Hai anche la soluzione?


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito la soluzione corretta è quella più semplice. Con gli anni si cambia e quello che si trovava eccitante all'inizio in un partner pian piano si affievolisce e a volte scompare.    Ed è inutile cercare altrove ragioni più complesse, semplicemente non si ha voglia di fare più sesso con il solito partner perché è diventato noioso farlo.
> E quell'atto divenuto noioso si carica in persone diverse di differenti emozioni: vi è chi prova anche fastidio, chi dolore, chi ansia. Si tende a tentare di risolvere questi effetti senza valutare la loro origine.


A me le tette di mia moglie hanno sempre eccitato!


----------



## ilnikko (1 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Secondo me ti sei risposta da sola. Io a 45 anni ne ho di voglia,eccome...certo non con mia moglie, non l'amo piu' e non riesco a toccarla, mi sembrerebbe di toccare mia sorella (è brutto da dire ma è così). Se ti trovava scuse, perchè di questo si tratta, c'è dell'altro.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Perché è diventata una sorella?


E' un po lunga, e comunque credo che sia comune a tantissime persone (ne ho sentite molte...). Per spiegarlo bene provo a fartelo immaginare : la sera quando tornavo a casa lei era, come sempre, intenta nelle faccende domestiche..con due bimbe è piu' che logico, ed ovviamente non spadella in casa col tacco 12 i collant e la minigonna...aveva su megapigiamoni due taglie piu' grandi, mollettone in testa ecc.ecc. ma appena la vedevo riuscivo a vedere "oltre", vedevo le forme del suo sedere, mi saliva la pressione e il giochino che facevamo era sempre metterle le mani ghiacciate sulle chiappe calde...ero ancora innamorato, le altre donne semplicemente non c'erano, ma lei mi ha sempre "rifiutato" anche se forse non è la parola esatta, aveva sempre una scusa, che fosse le bimbe, il sugo, il forno,le tende, l'auto da pulire, ecc.ecc...alla fine, dopo tanti anni (tanti anni, non qualche anno...tanti anni,tipo una decina) ho pure pensato che il problema fossi io, e si che non sono proprio da buttare, anzi (non lo dico io...). Da li è cominciato una specie di declino,lento ed inesorabile,che ci ha portato a diventare solo ed esclusivamente parenti, cugini,fratelli, scegli tu il grado, ma se dovessi pensare a lei ora mi verrebbe in mente un incesto. Non so se ti ho reso bene l'idea, sai che non sono bravissimo a spiegare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' un po lunga, e comunque credo che sia comune a tantissime persone (ne ho sentite molte...). Per spiegarlo bene provo a fartelo immaginare : la sera quando tornavo a casa lei era, come sempre, intenta nelle faccende domestiche..con due bimbe è piu' che logico, ed ovviamente non spadella in casa col tacco 12 i collant e la minigonna...aveva su megapigiamoni due taglie piu' grandi, mollettone in testa ecc.ecc. ma appena la vedevo riuscivo a vedere "oltre", vedevo le forme del suo sedere, mi saliva la pressione e il giochino che facevamo era sempre metterle le mani ghiacciate sulle chiappe calde...ero ancora innamorato, le altre donne semplicemente non c'erano, ma lei mi ha sempre "rifiutato" anche se forse non è la parola esatta, aveva sempre una scusa, che fosse le bimbe, il sugo, il forno,le tende, l'auto da pulire, ecc.ecc...alla fine, dopo tanti anni (tanti anni, non qualche anno...tanti anni,tipo una decina) ho pure pensato che il problema fossi io, e si che non sono proprio da buttare, anzi (non lo dico io...). Da li è cominciato una specie di declino,lento ed inesorabile,che ci ha portato a diventare solo ed esclusivamente parenti, cugini,fratelli, scegli tu il grado, ma se dovessi pensare a lei ora mi verrebbe in mente un incesto. Non so se ti ho reso bene l'idea, sai che non sono bravissimo a spiegare.


Forse per lei sei diventato semplicemente il padre delle bambine e la sua identificazione  con le figlie ti ha reso un padre per lei, un parente.


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' un po lunga, e comunque credo che sia comune a tantissime persone (ne ho sentite molte...). Per spiegarlo bene provo a fartelo immaginare : la sera quando tornavo a casa lei era, come sempre, intenta nelle faccende domestiche..con due bimbe è piu' che logico, ed ovviamente non spadella in casa col tacco 12 i collant e la minigonna...aveva su megapigiamoni due taglie piu' grandi, mollettone in testa ecc.ecc. ma appena la vedevo riuscivo a vedere "oltre", vedevo le forme del suo sedere, mi saliva la pressione e il giochino che facevamo era sempre metterle le mani ghiacciate sulle chiappe calde...ero ancora innamorato, le altre donne semplicemente non c'erano, ma lei mi ha sempre "rifiutato" anche se forse non è la parola esatta, aveva sempre una scusa, che fosse le bimbe, il sugo, il forno,le tende, l'auto da pulire, ecc.ecc...alla fine, dopo tanti anni (tanti anni, non qualche anno...tanti anni,tipo una decina) ho pure pensato che il problema fossi io, e si che non sono proprio da buttare, anzi (non lo dico io...). Da li è cominciato una specie di declino,lento ed inesorabile,che ci ha portato a diventare solo ed esclusivamente parenti, cugini,fratelli, scegli tu il grado, ma se dovessi pensare a lei ora mi verrebbe in mente un incesto. Non so se ti ho reso bene l'idea, sai che non sono bravissimo a spiegare.


Io ho capito 

Qui era diverso era un rapporto molto conflittuale e mio marito  sifaceva orari pazzeschi essendo diventato dirigente presto e poi crollava 
Sempre stato così
Io con tre bimbi ero un po' come tua moglie pur essendo una bella donna insomma ho un bel fisico seno ecc ecc e che cavolo certo sotto la tuta sapeva chi C era ma di fatto non gli interessava quell aspetto quindi siamo scivolati nel fratello e sorella che litigano rinfacciandosi cose e mancanze reciproche invece che essere complici e il sesso Sparito
Sono sl mio tradimento 

In realtà ad agosto quest ultimo c'è stato un picchio ..prima della fine ecco pare succeda a tanti 
Abbiamo fatto sesso neanche male ma io con la testa ero altrove è troppo carica di rabbia verso lui X certi atteggiamenti e lui uguale con me

Credo che se avessimo vissuto insieme forse le cose sarebbero andate meglio la lontananza soptutto ultima ci ha dato la mazzata finale


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non so da dove cominciare...
> 
> Sì
> All'inizio c'era poi non so cosa sia successo...credo sia colpa mia, mi sono lasciata prendere dai pensieri e dall'essere madre e ho non ho più giocato, ho smesso di essere spontanea


Dalla rabbia...e dal dolore che copre. 

Sentendo prima e pensando poi...quel sedersi in mezzo ai demoni e lasciarsi accarezzare, o anche sbattere qui e là...

E magari lasciando perdere le colpe e i dover essere...o almeno riconoscendo che sono disfunzionali all'abbracciarsi per come si è...


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' un po lunga, e comunque credo che sia comune a tantissime persone (ne ho sentite molte...). Per spiegarlo bene provo a fartelo immaginare : la sera quando tornavo a casa lei era, come sempre, intenta nelle faccende domestiche..con due bimbe è piu' che logico, ed ovviamente non spadella in casa col tacco 12 i collant e la minigonna...aveva su megapigiamoni due taglie piu' grandi, mollettone in testa ecc.ecc. ma appena la vedevo riuscivo a vedere "oltre", vedevo le forme del suo sedere, mi saliva la pressione e il giochino che facevamo era sempre metterle le mani ghiacciate sulle chiappe calde...ero ancora innamorato, le altre donne semplicemente non c'erano, ma lei mi ha sempre "rifiutato" anche se forse non è la parola esatta, aveva sempre una scusa, che fosse le bimbe, il sugo, il forno,le tende, l'auto da pulire, ecc.ecc...alla fine, dopo tanti anni (tanti anni, non qualche anno...tanti anni,tipo una decina) ho pure pensato che il problema fossi io, e si che non sono proprio da buttare, anzi (non lo dico io...). Da li è cominciato una specie di declino,lento ed inesorabile,che ci ha portato a diventare solo ed esclusivamente parenti, cugini,fratelli, scegli tu il grado, ma se dovessi pensare a lei ora mi verrebbe in mente un incesto. Non so se ti ho reso bene l'idea, sai che non sono bravissimo a spiegare.


Sai che che è un pò quello che succede anche a me?
Mio figlio il grande è la fotocopia di mio marito, e io li amo quasi allo stesso modo, mi è anche capitato di avere un leggero disgusto dopo aver fatto sesso...come se quello fosse mio figlio...che cosa strana


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dalla rabbia...e dal dolore che copre.
> 
> Sentendo prima e pensando poi...quel sedersi in mezzo ai demoni e lasciarsi accarezzare, o anche sbattere qui e là...
> 
> E magari lasciando perdere le colpe e i dover essere...o almeno riconoscendo che sono disfunzionali all'abbracciarsi per come si è...


Quando ho cominciato a ricostruire me stessa, ero ridotta proprio male
Ho vissuto in mezzo ai miei demoni all'inizio avendone paura e dopo averli conosciuti mi sono quasi affezionata a loro.
In quel momento di rottura avrei voluto andarmene via, anche in un convento ma era solo un modo per fuggire da una situazione che non accettavo e si sa che i problemi ce li portiamo dentro. Così lentamente sono rientrata nei ranghi, ma ho visto la bambina  che c'è in fondo alla mia anima, conosco il buio e il vuoto, ho imparato ad accettarmi con le mie fragilità


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quando ho cominciato a ricostruire me stessa, ero ridotta proprio male
> Ho vissuto in mezzo ai miei demoni all'inizio avendone paura e dopo averli conosciuti mi sono quasi affezionata a loro.
> In quel momento di rottura avrei voluto andarmene via, anche in un convento ma era solo un modo per fuggire da una situazione che non accettavo e si sa che i problemi ce li portiamo dentro. Così lentamente sono rientrata nei ranghi, ma ho visto la bambina  che c'è in fondo alla mia anima, conosco il buio e il vuoto, ho imparato ad accettarmi con le mie fragilità


beh....costruire è farlo sulle macerie di se stessi. 
Non a caso, terapeuticamente parlando, si parla di fase di destrutturazione e fase di costruzione. Non esiste una senza l'altra. E serve un gran vuoto per far spazio al pieno. 

Mettersi con calma e pazienza sedute in mezzo al disastro e Guardare. 

Prendere in mano le pietruzze, spolverarle, decidere cosa tenere e cosa no. 
Decidere dove mettere quel che non si vuole tenere. 
Decidere cosa fare e dove collocare quel che si è tenuto. 

La bambina...l'hai lasciata là? 

Beata te. Io non mi accetto del tutto. E torno spesso nella mia stanza a pulire ossa. A guardare. A scegliere. 
Me la sto prendendo calma...penso sia un'opera di affetto e Cura per se stessi che ha come fine il fine Vita. 

Eppure..nonostante non mi accetti fino in fondo, l'inquietudine che sentivo e che mi contraddistingueva non la sento più. 
Come se accettare di non accettarmi avesse fatto pace in una guerra che sembrava non dovesse aver mai fine. 

In fondo sono anche questa. E non posso farci niente. Se non aver Cura di me. 
In silenzio, piano piano.


----------



## trilobita (1 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho capito
> 
> Qui era diverso era un rapporto molto conflittuale e mio marito  sifaceva orari pazzeschi essendo diventato dirigente presto e poi crollava
> Sempre stato così
> ...


Abbiamo fatto sesso neanche male.....certo,c'e' di meglio in giro,ma ho apprezzato l'impegno....mah!!!


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto sesso neanche male.....certo,c'e' di meglio in giro,ma ho apprezzato l'impegno....mah!!!


Oh ma sai che mi hai rotto ?
Si ho fatto sesso non malvagio perché mi piaceva fisicamente anni fa e mi piace tuttora ma non mi piace il dentro quindi non è stato fare L amore 

Mi sono spiegata meglio ?
Ogni cosa che scrivo rispondi con sto tono ironico e di ironia nella fine di un matrimonio ce ne ben poca qui di risparmiatela che so io cosa ho sofferto per quest uomo .
Punto .


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Oh ma sai che mi hai rotto ?
> Si ho fatto sesso non malvagio perché mi piaceva fisicamente anni fa e mi piace tuttora ma non mi piace il dentro quindi non è stato fare L amore
> 
> Mi sono spiegata meglio ?
> ...


Proietta, come tutti.


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proietta, come tutti.


Si ho capito
Va be è un classico


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh....costruire è farlo sulle macerie di se stessi.
> Non a caso, terapeuticamente parlando, si parla di fase di destrutturazione e fase di costruzione. Non esiste una senza l'altra. E serve un gran vuoto per far spazio al pieno.
> 
> Mettersi con calma e pazienza sedute in mezzo al disastro e Guardare.
> ...


Non mi accetto neanche io fino in fondo
Considera, però , che prima non sapevo neanche cosa ci fosse nel fondo, ora bene o male lo so e dopo avere lottato contro me stessa, ho iniziato ad accettarmi, non totalmente ma sicuramente va meglio di prima 
La bambina l'ho consolata e cullata, c'è sempre e so dove trovarla ma devo continuare a vivere, ogni tanto le permetto di fare qualche capriccio e l'accontento


----------



## trilobita (1 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ho capito
> Va be è un classico


Forse una proiezione c'e',hai ragione,Brunetta,ma non dal mio vissuto,sicuramente dal fatto che,leggendo tutta la storia di Carola,magari,a suo tempo ci ho messo un po di immedesimazione con l'ex marito ed ho tifato fino alla fine per una loro bella ripartenza,naturalmente vedendo con il fumo negli occhi l'altro,quindi,i'm sorry,Carola,anche perche' questa mia risulta abbastanza ot rispetto al titolo..


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse una proiezione c'e',hai ragione,Brunetta,ma non dal mio vissuto,sicuramente dal fatto che,leggendo tutta la storia di Carola,magari,a suo tempo ci ho messo un po di immedesimazione con l'ex marito ed ho tifato fino alla fine per una loro bella ripartenza,naturalmente vedendo con il fumo negli occhi l'altro,quindi,i'm sorry,Carola,anche perche' questa mia risulta abbastanza ot rispetto al titolo..


Credimi L avrei voluto anche io 

Non è stato proprio possibile sai 
Ripartire con un uomo che vive a 6 ore di aereo e torna 4 gg al mese e fa la e assente anche solo telefonicamente 
Trilobita....

E ci ho pianto tutte le mie lacrime , credimi .


----------



## trilobita (2 Novembre 2016)

Capisco.Difatti in una precedente risposta accennavo proprio a questo,che forse la separazione era inevitabile,ma quando finisce che l'altro riesce alla fine a strappare la moglie al "legittimo",anche se nel tuo caso non e' andata,almeno cronologicamente,cosi',mi sembra di rivivere quei momenti,orribili,in cui ti rendi conto di averla persa per sempre,lui e' stato piu' bravo,piu' furbo,ha saputo sfruttare il momento giusto,e ora lei e' con lui,felice,nel suo cuore tu non esisti piu'.Lo so,é un'emozione irraxionale,ma a volte il passato bussa nei modi più inaspettati.
Tu con il"vincitore ",starai sicuramente meglio,al tuo ormai ex,auguro,almeno per empatia,di ritrovare una serenità vera,da cui ripartire e di non farsi tormentare troppo dal passato.


----------



## Django (2 Novembre 2016)

[


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi sta bene la tua analisi.
> Hai anche la soluzione?



L'avessi avrei risolto anche i miei problemi.


----------



## Piperita (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'avessi avrei risolto anche i miei problemi.


Posso pensare che siamo in una situazione simile o mi sbaglio?


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' un po lunga, e comunque credo che sia comune a tantissime persone (ne ho sentite molte...). Per spiegarlo bene provo a fartelo immaginare : la sera quando tornavo a casa lei era, come sempre, intenta nelle faccende domestiche..con due bimbe è piu' che logico, ed ovviamente non spadella in casa col tacco 12 i collant e la minigonna...aveva su megapigiamoni due taglie piu' grandi, mollettone in testa ecc.ecc. *ma appena la vedevo riuscivo a vedere "oltre"*, vedevo le forme del suo sedere, mi saliva la pressione e il giochino che facevamo era sempre metterle le mani ghiacciate sulle chiappe calde...ero ancora innamorato, le altre donne semplicemente non c'erano, ma lei mi ha sempre "rifiutato" anche se forse non è la parola esatta, aveva sempre una scusa, che fosse le bimbe, il sugo, il forno,le tende, l'auto da pulire, ecc.ecc...alla fine, dopo tanti anni (tanti anni, non qualche anno...tanti anni,tipo una decina) ho pure pensato che il problema fossi io, e si che non sono proprio da buttare, anzi (non lo dico io...). Da li è cominciato una specie di declino,lento ed inesorabile,che ci ha portato a diventare solo ed esclusivamente parenti, cugini,fratelli, scegli tu il grado, ma se dovessi pensare a lei ora mi verrebbe in mente un incesto. Non so se ti ho reso bene l'idea, sai che non sono bravissimo a spiegare.


Idem, incesto a parte.
Io mi sono accorto che più reprimi il desiderio, più ti senti frustrato col tempo a esprimerlo.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Posso pensare che siamo in una situazione simile o mi sbaglio?


Senza sesso. Sì.
Per una ragione oggi, per un'altra ragione domani, non si fa praticamente più nulla.


----------



## Django (2 Novembre 2016)

Siamo sulla stessa barca, inclinata ormai di 20 gradi


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2016)

Apriamo un gruppo di ascolto stile alcolisti anonimi 
Scusate cerco di riderci quando non c'é nulla da riderci. Sto perdendo il minimo di positività che mi era rimasto


----------



## Django (2 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Apriamo un gruppo di ascolto stile alcolisti anonimi
> Scusate cerco di riderci quando non c'é nulla da riderci. Sto perdendo il minimo di positività che mi era rimasto


Oppure apriamo un gruppo di scambio
Uomini che non trombano
Donne che non trombano
Riportiamo l'equilibrio in questo mondo!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> [


Buongiorno 
ehm ti sei dimenticato di chiudere la parentesi


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Siamo sulla stessa barca, inclinata ormai di 20 gradi





farfalla ha detto:


> Apriamo un gruppo di ascolto stile alcolisti anonimi
> Scusate cerco di riderci quando non c'é nulla da riderci. Sto perdendo il minimo di positività che mi era rimasto


Ammazza come siete ottimisti, stamattina


----------



## Django (2 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> ehm ti sei dimenticato di chiudere la parentesi


Eh no!
La chiuderò stasera noh?


----------



## Django (2 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza come siete ottimisti, stamattina


Ma hai soprasseduto sulla mia proposta volta proprio a riportare l'ottimismo.
Domanda e offerta
Io soffro perché non scopo
Tizia pure...
E ritorna il sorriso...


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Oppure apriamo un gruppo di scambio
> Uomini che non trombano
> Donne che non trombano
> Riportiamo l'equilibrio in questo mondo!!!


Forse e la conseguenza più probabile. Prima o poi.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Ma hai soprasseduto sulla mia proposta volta proprio a riportare l'ottimismo.
> Domanda e offerta
> Io soffro perché non scopo
> Tizia pure...
> E ritorna il sorriso...


Tesoro mio ma pure te fai una proposta ad una acciaccatina ( eufemismo ) come me :rotfl:
dillo allora che ami soffrire !!!! 

tizia ia sarebbe la farfie ? 

Comunque prima o poi scoperai


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Eh no!La chiuderò stasera noh?


ah è una parentesi luuuungaaaaaaa 
In effetti anche io devo averne lasciata aperta qualcuna in qualche post


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Forse e la conseguenza più probabile. Prima o poi.


Che cosa triste 
Io ci sono passata X anni ed ero frustrata 
Banalmente ho cambiato faccia credetemi e sono più sorridente verso il mondo

Mi è costato un sacco ma sono felice di aver scelto e dio come stavo male nel periodo di decisione durata bene 4 anni.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Che cosa triste
> Io ci sono passata X anni ed ero frustrata
> Banalmente ho cambiato faccia *credetemi* e sono più sorridente verso il mondo
> 
> Mi è costato un sacco ma sono felice di aver scelto e dio come stavo male nel periodo di decisione durata bene 4 anni.


Ci crediamo.
Perché una relazione di coppia felice, in cui si è amati ma anche desiderati non può che farci star bene.
Ovviamente è vero anche il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Oppure apriamo un gruppo di scambio
> Uomini che non trombano
> Donne che non trombano
> Riportiamo l'equilibrio in questo mondo!!!


Ahahah
Da valutare in effetti


----------



## ilnikko (2 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci crediamo.
> Perché una relazione di coppia felice, in cui si è amati ma anche desiderati non può che farci star bene.
> Ovviamente è vero anche il contrario.


Si ma...compare Danny : tu cosa stai facendo ? in concreto intendo...aspetti la pensione in siffatta maniera ? vai di manetta ? D) giochi al dottore con qualcun'altra ? sei passato al nemico ? D)  cosa ? eh ? dicci dicci...eh ? D)


----------



## ilnikko (2 Novembre 2016)

Sdrammatizzo, che è meglio. Da giovane facevo il sdrammaturgo.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si ma...compare Danny : tu cosa stai facendo ? in concreto intendo...aspetti la pensione in siffatta maniera ? vai di manetta ? D) giochi al dottore con qualcun'altra ? sei passato al nemico ? D)  cosa ? eh ? dicci dicci...eh ? D)



Ci provo con altre donne che non me la danno.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> *Sdrammatizzo*, che è meglio. Da giovane facevo il sdrammaturgo.




Anch'io.


----------



## patroclo (2 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> E' un po lunga, e comunque credo che sia comune a tantissime persone (ne ho sentite molte...). Per spiegarlo bene provo a fartelo immaginare : la sera quando tornavo a casa lei era, come sempre, intenta nelle faccende domestiche..con due bimbe è piu' che logico, ed ovviamente non spadella in casa col tacco 12 i collant e la minigonna...aveva su megapigiamoni due taglie piu' grandi, mollettone in testa ecc.ecc. ma appena la vedevo riuscivo a vedere "oltre", vedevo le forme del suo sedere, mi saliva la pressione e il giochino che facevamo era sempre metterle le mani ghiacciate sulle chiappe calde...ero ancora innamorato, le altre donne semplicemente non c'erano, ma lei mi ha sempre "rifiutato" anche se forse non è la parola esatta, aveva sempre una scusa, che fosse le bimbe, il sugo, il forno,le tende, l'auto da pulire, ecc.ecc...alla fine, dopo tanti anni (tanti anni, non qualche anno...tanti anni,tipo una decina) ho pure pensato che il problema fossi io, e si che non sono proprio da buttare, anzi (non lo dico io...). Da li è cominciato una specie di declino,lento ed inesorabile,che ci ha portato a diventare solo ed esclusivamente parenti, cugini,fratelli, scegli tu il grado, ma se dovessi pensare a lei ora mi verrebbe in mente un incesto. Non so se ti ho reso bene l'idea, sai che non sono bravissimo a spiegare.


.....vero, comune a tantissime persone, tra cui io, che tristezza infinita........anni a non capire perchè e sentirsi ripetere le solite scuse ( ..... alla fine chiamiamole pure "palle" ) ..... alla fine non la sfioravo più neanche ( hai presente camminare in casa muovendosi tipo " allegro chirurgo")  era solo fonte di nervosismo e frustrazione per entrambi



danny ha detto:


> Idem, incesto a parte.
> Io mi sono accorto che più reprimi il desiderio, più ti senti frustrato col tempo a esprimerlo.


....terribile..... mi avete fatto ricascare in pensieri che ero riuscito ad allontanare



Django ha detto:


> Oppure apriamo un gruppo di scambio
> Uomini che non trombano
> Donne che non trombano
> Riportiamo l'equilibrio in questo mondo!!!


.....ci sto !!!!!!!


----------



## ilnikko (2 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....vero, comune a tantissime persone, tra cui io, che tristezza infinita........anni a non capire perchè e sentirsi ripetere le solite scuse ( ..... alla fine chiamiamole pure "palle" ) ..... alla fine non la sfioravo più neanche ( *hai presente camminare in casa muovendosi tipo " allegro chirurgo*")  era solo fonte di nervosismo e frustrazione per entrambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  vero ! m'hai fatto venire in mente certe scene da risate...che da ridere ci sarebbe poco ma ad immaginarmele mi scasso dalle risate.


----------



## patroclo (2 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  vero ! m'hai fatto venire in mente certe scene da risate...che da ridere ci sarebbe poco ma ad immaginarmele mi scasso dalle risate.


..... come dicevi.............s'impara a sdrammatizzare. Certe situazioni raggiungevano tali livelli di dolorosa assurdità da diventare ridicole, ma che fare? .....o dai fuori di matto, o ti deprimi, o cominci a ridere .......


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... come dicevi.............s'impara a sdrammatizzare. Certe situazioni raggiungevano tali livelli di dolorosa assurdità da diventare ridicole, ma che fare? .....o dai fuori di matto, o ti deprimi, o cominci a ridere .......


Che poi a leggere te e Danny uno immagina che siate dei sosia di Maurizio Costanzo o di Carlo Delle Piane, poi vi vede...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che poi a leggere te e Danny uno immagina che siate dei sosia di Maurizio Costanzo o di Carlo Delle Piane, poi vi vede...


Ma tu perché devi publicizzare sta cosa 
Lascia che la popolazione del forum pensi che questo sono....
Ma perché devo sempre spiegarti tutto ....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu perché devi publicizzare sta cosa
> Lascia che la popolazione del forum pensi che questo sono....
> Ma perché devo sempre spiegarti tutto ....


E Homer è identico a Danny De Vito.
Va bene così?


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che poi a leggere te e Danny uno immagina che siate dei sosia di Maurizio Costanzo o di Carlo Delle Piane, poi vi vede...


E invece ???


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E Homer è identico a Danny De Vito.
> Va bene così?


Bravissima 
Vedi che se vuoi e ti applichi impari


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> E invece ???


Invece nulla
Sono proprio i loro sosia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece nulla
> Sono proprio i loro sosia


:up:


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece nulla
> Sono proprio i loro sosia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


>


E tu sei identica a Mariangela Fantozzi


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu sei identica a Mariangela Fantozzi


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che poi a leggere te e Danny uno immagina che siate dei sosia di Maurizio Costanzo o di Carlo Delle Piane, poi vi vede...


vi siete visti ??  dai...dimmi dimmi...dai prof.
ma io,non essendo sul faccialibro come faccio a vedervi (o farmi vedere) ?
delfine curiose...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> vi siete visti ??  dai...dimmi dimmi...dai prof.
> ma io,non essendo sul faccialibro come faccio a vedervi (o farmi vedere) ?
> delfine curiose...


Ci siamo visti di persona non su faccia libro


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti di persona non su faccia libro


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12119


Adoro
Tina...spero vinca Pechino Exspress


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> vi siete visti ??  dai...dimmi dimmi...dai prof.
> ma io,non essendo sul faccialibro come faccio a vedervi (o farmi vedere) ?
> delfine curiose...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti di persona non su faccia libro





ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12119





farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro
> Tina...spero vinca Pechino Exspress


Due cose :
ancora tina è in gara, anche a me sta simpatica è un caciarona incredibile 

ho scoperto che [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] so due belli figheiri !!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Due cose :
> ancora tina è in gara, anche a me sta simpatica è un caciarona incredibile
> 
> ho scoperto che *@ilnikko *e @_danny_ so due belli figheiri !!!!!


Spiega
spiega


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiega
> spiega


Che spiego lo hai fatto capire tu 

io non li conosco ma mi riservo, se vengo su da voi di incontrarli :carneval: tu ovviamente devi far da gancio :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che spiego lo hai fatto capire tu
> 
> io non li conosco ma mi riservo, *se vengo su da voi di incontrarli :carneval: tu ovviamente devi far da gancio *:rotfl:


Veramente
abbiamo parlato di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5272]Homer[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] non lo conosco


Mi sa che il giorno che sali (qualunque giorno sia ) loro avranno un altro impegno


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

cosa state combinando a mia insaputa ?
comunque la mia porta per voi è sempre aperta


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Due cose :
> ancora tina è in gara, anche a me sta simpatica è un caciarona incredibile
> 
> ho scoperto che @_ilnikko_ e @_danny_ so due belli figheiri !!!!!


Grazie per la fiducia. Non ti deludero'


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente
> abbiamo parlato di @_danny_ @_ermik_ e @_Homer_
> @_ilnikko_ non lo conosco
> 
> ...


deve  essermi sfuggiti " quacchecosa" :rotfl: qui la lista si allunga  


ilnikko ha detto:


> cosa state combinando a mia insaputa ?
> comunque la mia porta per voi è sempre aperta


 boh, io ce provo, fosse mai ma come vedi [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] già vi mette nella lista "impegnati" :carneval:



ilnikko ha detto:


> Grazie per la fiducia. Non ti deludero'


ne sono certa


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh, io ce provo, fosse mai ma come vedi @_farfalla_ già vi mette nella lista "impegnati" :carneval:



Per
una volta che marco il territorio [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] [MENTION=5272]Homer[/MENTION] me ne sono grati ne sono certa


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per
> una volta che marco il territorio @_ermik_ @_danny_ @_Homer_ me ne sono grati ne sono certa


Tu hai troppe certezze,ragazza :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu hai troppe certezze,ragazza :rotfl:


Lo
credo anche io:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (3 Novembre 2016)

....in questo forum si parla troppo .............


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....in questo forum si parla troppo .............


vorresti
dire che si fa poco invece?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....in questo forum si parla troppo .............


Hai ragione come direbbe Cetto Laqualunque " più più per tutti " :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....in questo forum si parla troppo .............


e proprio tu,quoque... ?
si fanno ste cose di nascosto ?
non ti ho proprio IMPARATO gnente....


----------



## patroclo (3 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> vorresti
> dire che si fa poco invece?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione come direbbe Cetto Laqualunque " più più per tutti " :rotfl:





ilnikko ha detto:


> e proprio tu,quoque... ?
> si fanno ste cose di nascosto ?
> non ti ho proprio IMPARATO gnente....


....però ci capiamo ......

Nikko.....la prossima volta ti avviso ..... però stai attento a dove pisci.....


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2016)

Ho capito anche io che sono due bello figheiri
Io non ho visto nessuno a parte brunetta 
Che è una bella signora 
Posso dirlo ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito anche io che sono due bello figheiri
> Io non ho visto nessuno a parte brunetta
> Che è una bella signora
> Posso dirlo ?


Signorina. Prego


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Signorina. Prego


Prof...ma è vero che sei tettemunita ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Prof...ma è vero che sei tettemunita ?


Sono di genere femminile


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono di genere femminile


sei dolcissima :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> sei dolcissima :singleeye:


Ahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Signorina. Prego
> View attachment 12120


"Cheeeeeeeee siccome che sono cecata ...... Co sta cofana in testa che me se scompiglia tutta ..." 

Grande Anna :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> sei dolcissima :singleeye:


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Signorina. Prego
> View attachment 12120


----------



## marietto (3 Novembre 2016)

A questo punto, però, credo di dovermi ufficialmente ritenere ingelosito... E anche un po' offeso... :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A questo punto, però, credo di dovermi ufficialmente ritenere ingelosito... E anche un po' offeso... :singleeye:


Shhh ma ci siamo mai visti? 
:no:    :kiss:


----------



## marietto (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Shhh ma ci siamo mai visti?
> 
> :no:    :kiss:


Non ho detto questo


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Sta a vedere che qua si sono visti tutti tranne me.
Perchè sono piccolo e nero.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che qua si sono visti tutti tranne me.
> Perchè sono piccolo e nero.


Non incentivi :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che qua si sono visti tutti tranne me.
> Perchè sono piccolo e nero.


Ero qui che aspettavo questa constatazione 
Ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A questo punto, però, credo di dovermi ufficialmente ritenere ingelosito... E anche un po' offeso... :singleeye:


Ma tu sei adorato da tutte non funziona più il tentativo di depistaggio


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non incentivi :carneval:


Ma guarda che io se vuoi ti incentivo tutta, neh. 
Da casello a casello.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io se vuoi ti incentivo tutta, neh.
> Da casello a casello.


 Ti sei lanciato!


----------



## ilnikko (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei lanciato!


ooooohhhhh yeesssssssss


----------



## marietto (3 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei adorato da tutte non funziona più il tentativo di depistaggio


----------



## Skorpio (3 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Io son qui iscritto da quasi un anno e non ho incontrato un cazzo di nessuno... 

ma l'anno non è ancora finito... e verso fine anno io comincio il movimento... 

Potrei anche farmi promotore di una cena a Milano verso inizio dicembre... 

purché a tavola non si dica "cazzo"


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A questo punto, però, credo di dovermi ufficialmente ritenere ingelosito... E anche un po' offeso... :singleeye:


Ma anche no


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son qui iscritto da quasi un anno e non ho incontrato un cazzo di nessuno...
> 
> ma l'anno non è ancora finito... e verso fine anno io comincio il movimento...
> 
> ...


.... Ma bensì "figa"


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .... Ma bensì "figa"


Ma chi si fida più di lui? :nuke::unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si fida più di lui? :nuke::unhappy::carneval:


Io mi fido ( di tutti ) fino a prova contraria


----------



## Skorpio (3 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si fida più di lui? :nuke::unhappy::carneval:


ma io sono inaffidabile dichiarato... quindi sono sincero e onesto :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> .... Ma bensì "figa"


si ma senza esagerare anche quella  ... che qui c'è gente ammodo :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si ma senza esagerare anche quella  ... che qui c'è gente ammodo :rotfl::carneval:


A modino, da me si dice a modino  quindi "poppe", "tette" si può dire solo per una volta o raddoppiamo ? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A modino, da me si dice a modino  quindi "poppe", "tette" si può dire solo per una volta o raddoppiamo ? :rotfl:


Per una volta digiamolo ..dai.. 
Una volta sola non è peccato ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son qui iscritto da quasi un anno e non ho incontrato un cazzo di nessuno...
> 
> ma l'anno non è ancora finito... e verso fine anno io comincio il movimento...
> 
> ...


Bene


----------



## Piperita (6 Novembre 2016)

Ho trovato questo articolo che sembra interessante
http://www.studiobumbaca.it/2015/08...ile-uomini-che-temono-lintimita-con-le-donne/


----------

